# Trudnoća i porod > Nakon poroda >  kako se nosite s depresijom?

## mommy_plesačica

Znam da se već pisalo o postporođajnoj depresiji i o baby bluesu, ali me zanima što radite da se izvučete (ili što ste radile ako je to iza vas). 

Ja imam nevjerojatno podržavajućeg muža (evo, sad sma opet briznula u plač), roditelji mi pomažu, imam koga nazvati za probleme s dojenjem, ali sam svejedno KOMA! I sad se još osjećam krivom kad vidim da neki nemaju toliko podrške kao ja...
Osjećaji mi variraju od totalne nježnosti prema bebi do toga da mi dolaze slike kako nas na ulici udari auto, on mi izlijeće iz ruku i pada, a meni svejedno   :Sad:  
Bolovi u grudima i šavovima me još dodano deprimiraju jer sam zadnjih par mjeseci trudnoće imala jake bolove u zdjeličnim kostima i dosta mi je nepokretnosti i bolova! Povremeno osjećam kao da sam se pretvorila u zombija i da samo obavljam svoje dužnosti, dajem malom ciku (i čini mi se da nemam cike da me ne bi ni trebao, da se MM bolje snalazi s njim), presvlačim ga i pokušavam preživjeti dan.

Donekle me drži pomisao da ovo neće vječno trajati, da će bolovi prestati, da će se dojenje regulirati i da ćemo moći izaći u šetnju. Ubija me izolacija - živim u samom centru i kroz prozor gledam ljude koji svi izgledaju kao da imaju neki cilj u ovom danu, a meni je cilj preživjeti...

Fali mi kontakt s mužem, on sad puno radi i dok ne radi maksimalno je angažiran oko bebe, navečer se malo zagrlimo i popričamo, ali mi fali onaj osjećaj kad se priljubimo jedno uz drugo, zajedno gledamo film ili čitamo, masiramo se... Joj, moram prestati jer ću umrijeti od jecanja   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## klmama

ne znam kako da započnem odgovor, ali znam da sam se sva tri puta ja osjećala čudno. nakon što bi puna euforije izašla iz bolnice, stigla bih doma, i svaki put pomislila - i što sad :? 
hormoni su mi divljali, kako u trudnoći, tako i poslije poroda. 
padala sam iz jednog raspoloženja u drugo, a tulila sam non stop. 

srećom-*to kratko traje*
ovisno o brzini oporavka, podršci doma, vremenu vani, bit će ti sve lakše i lakše, uskoro ćeš s bebačem moći sasvim pristojno komunicirati, upast ćete u rutinu koja će vas smirivati i davati vam osjećaj da je sve o.k.

do tada preživljavaj-spavaj kad i on spava, kad se muž bavi s njim, prošeći-koliko god ti teško bilo-bar po kruh, dok ga dojiš, nazovi frendicu i izjadaj joj se....

ako misliš da dalje ne možeš, potraži stručnu pomoć, ali mislim i nadam se da ti neće trebati, jer sve smo mi to, manje ili više, prošle.

dođeš tu, izjadaš se, i malo odahneš.

držte se, bit će sve o.k.  :Kiss:

----------


## samba

Ja moram priznati da sam, kad sad pogledam unatrag, ponekad imala napadaje postporođajne depresije. Uglavnom bi plakala, ali najviše zbog toga što je moja beba plakala po cijele dane, a ja joj nisam mogla pomoći. Srećom, to je bilo svega par puta, brzo prođe.

----------


## lucija13

Znam što prolaziš  i vjeruj mi nije nimalo ugodno.Ja am imala strašnu posporođajnu depresiju plus kroničnu anemiju i jedva se izvukla.Zapravo ni sam neznam dali sam se još izvukla ali za razliku od onog što je bilo sada je odlično.Morala sam potražiti stručnu pomoć i sada sam na antidepresivima.Najgora mi je bila izolacija,nemogučnost odlaženja vani zatvorena u kući sa djetetom,hormoni divljaju a ti imaš osječaj da ludiš.Najgore je dok se ne navikneš da ti se život skroz promjenio i da si izgubila na jedan način slobodu koju si prije imala,mislim da je to veliki šok za ženu.Trebaš shvatiti da je to posljedica trudnoće,da se događa mnogim ženama i da će proć,samo treba strpljenja i vremena.
Želim ti da što prije ozdraviš i vratiš se u normalu..
pozdrav i drž se jer ako ti odustaneš ništa više nema smisla zato se moraš boriti protiv tog...  :Saint:

----------


## snorki

Lucija je to super objasnila.  8) 
Mislim da postporodjajnu depresiju prvenstveno izaziva nova uloga u kojoj smo se nasli. Treba prihvatiti i navici se na novonastalu situaciju, jer nije mala stvar dobit jedan mladi zivot oko kojeg se moras brinut 24 sata. Treba prihvatiti nastalo drugo "JA", svoje "novo" tijelo, "novog" muza, novi odnos... 
Plesacice, vjeruj mi iako su prva tri mjeseca najteza, ja se i dan danas privikavam na cinjenicu da nisam onakva kakav sam bila prije Editinog rodjenja. Ni psihicki, ni fizicki... :/ 
I nekako kod mene (ne znam je li to kod vas ostalih slucaj), je da Editu volim sve vise i vise.   :Kiss:  Naravno, kada sam je rodila bila sam presretna, ali ta pocetna ljubav nije nikakva naspram ove koju sad osjecam.   :Saint:

----------


## malinica

Ja mislim da ce se uskoro sve srediti kod tebe kad sagledas svoju novu ulogu i postavis se na pravi nacin. Mene je posthormonalni stres drmao jedno dvije nedjelje kroz jake promjene raspolozenja.Zapadala sam u neko euforicno raspolozenje :Grin: , nakon toga sam bila jako ljuta  :Evil or Very Mad: , sve me boljelo      :Crying or Very sad:  i mislila sam da necu moci da docekam da prodje prva dva mjeseca da se sve stabilizuje.
Dobra vjest je da sljedece sedmice punimo 2  i super nam je i sve nas je proslo. Beba me nagradila prvim osmjesima, prosli su je grcevi tako da vise ne place, sad se bolje razumijemo pa mama bolje odreagira na njene zahtjeve

Hocu da ti kazem da dolazi dobro vrijeme za vas, i da se ne sekiras jer ces opet da se vratis na ono sto si bila a pored toga ces  biti i nesto vise i bolje od onog sto si bila zbog tog malog bica pored tebe. 

Ja se sad samo plasim da ce prebrzo da mi odraste

 :Love:

----------


## imported_Zvončica

Mogu ti reći samo drži se i radi samo onako kako tebi i bebi paše  :Love:   Pretpostavljam da, pošto imaš toliko podrške od raznih ljudi, primaš i gomilu raznih savjeta  :?  Radi po svom i brzo će proći! A onda ćeš uživati sa bebom  :Saint:

----------


## gloria

Kod mene je obrnuto!  :Laughing:  Ja sam bila depresivna,zivcana i nenormalna prije poroda!
Sa rodjenjem Glorie dobila sam nove baterije!Moja mama imala je obicaj reci da se tako zivcana nemoze biti roditelj...A je me i drmalo sve na svijetu,sve patnje ovog svijeta preko mene su isle..Bila sam turbo tuzna i potresale su me tudje nesrece..Sad, ni sama neznam kako, ali me nista nemre izbacit s kolosjeka..ostajala sam pribrana i u najstresnijim situacijama..Kao onda kad je buba imala nesnosne grceve,ja nemrem sjedit od hemica..znoj me oblijeva(valunzi),kuca-urnebes, a sveki zapomaze :Evil or Very Mad:  i dobrano mi odmaze..Ja sam bila savrseno mirna i nastojala masirati bebi stomacic i toplim glasom je umirivati..ma neprepoznajem se!Prije bi sve prvo otjerala u 3pm,pa bi plakala zajedno s bebom ili ko zna sto jos..Nove baterije-kazem vam ja!

----------


## mamma san

Mommy prošla sve što i ti... s tim da sam u prvih mjesec dana gledala u svojeg sina i znala sam da ga obožavam ali to jednostavno nisam osjećala i to me uništavalo...  :Crying or Very sad:   Prošlo je kad sam uzela Lovru u prvu šetnju...počela sam pucati po šavovima...ali od sreće...i traje do danas...  :Love:   :Heart:  

No, MM je i danas (preko 13 mjeseci od poroda) uvjeren da me drži postporođajno "stanje"...(ja tvrdim da sam se skoro pa unormalila...)   :Grin:  

Depresija je brzo otišla, izvukla me Tweety sa cjelodnevnim šetnjama (a i ja nju...)...  :Love:   Brzo se poveži sa nekom friškom mamicom, pokupite bebirone i u cjednevno šetanje (dojenje u parkićima, presvlačenje vani i vječito hvalisanje.....joj kak nam je dobro bilo   :Wink:  )

----------


## anek

brzo van iz 4 zida, pa zašto već nisi izašla u šetnju s maleckim?
nemoj biti izolirana u kući, na forumu se poveži sa mamicama koje također imaju male bebače u kvartu, i vaaaan!!

----------


## mamma san

Baš sam pogledala u novinama, danas je i tema Sanjine emisije postporođajna depresija...

----------


## Jasna

Uf.. mene je to bilo gadno puknulo. Inače sam vrlo stabilna osoba i nije mi bilo ni pri peti da bi mene moglo strefiti jedno tako nelogično i neracionalno stanje - ali je, i to jako!

Prvo su to bili gotovo svakodnevni napadi plača. Po danu sam još nekako gurala, gledaš bebicu i sve ti je super, ali navečer, beba nervozna, podoji beskonačni, tuga pregolema, nervoza, tjeskoba.. bljak 
Kasnije me dodatno umor (neispavanost) bacao u depresiju i dovodio do ispada nezaustavljivog plača.

Mislim da je to faza u kojoj umire lagano naša sebičnost.. i nastaje jedno ljepše novo ja puno razumijevanja... 

Nek te tješi da traje kratko (Da je bar meni to netko rekao!!)! Meni su gadne depresije trajale oko mjesec dana (onih bajnih 40 dana babinja). Ako će bi biti lakše križaj dane. Budi svjesna da se sada strašno dinamično sve mijenja. Da se beba razvija iz dana u dan i da će ti već za mjesec dana biti puno lakše. Pokušaj se upoznati s mamama iz kvarta, i vidjet ćeš da nisi sama. Pogledaj malo mame uz ljuljačke - njihova djeca su samo godinu starija od tvoje bebe (znači nije beskrajno vremena!!!). Bebu imaš samo oko godinu dana iza je to mali dečko ili curica, ali ne više beba!!!

Nakon babinja nastupa jedna zahtjevna faza u kojoj beba dosta spava u šetnjama, a doma zahtjeva nosanje i pažnju pa se pitaš kada ćeš obaviti i nužne poslove, a kamoli imati minutu za sebe i osjećaš se rastrganom  (Ja sam čeznula za laganom šetnjom DMom.. ). Od kad bebač navrši negdje 6 mj polako se počinje otvarati mali prostor vremena samo za tebe (malo, ali ipak) i sve ide na bolje.. I shvatiš da imaš jednu puno vredniju stvar na kojoj ćeš trošiti vrijeme od gledanja filma, čitanja knjige...

----------


## tweety

kao što su ZPB mame rekle....bebu u ruke (...kolica,maramu,klokanicu.....sto god) i u setnju.

Ja bi ti o depri mogla ispricati poduzu pricu. Hvala Bogu na mammi san, jer mi je dizala raspoloženje preko zice (dok nisam mogla hodati), a onda u 4 odnosno u osam okica sesuci gradom, ispijajući kavice.

Ustvari dok sam bila u cijeloj toj prici nakon poroda, bas zbog poduzih razgovora sa mammom san, imam osjecaj da niti nisam kuzila koliko sam down. ek sad kad gledam unatrag kuzim da bi mi dijagnoza bila poprilicno ozbiljna da sam otisla kod nekog tko bi je uspostavio.

Zato, kao što smo rekle poveži se s nekom dragom osobom (ali ne s nekim tko je od vlastitog rođenja po difoltu u bedu) i juriš u osvajanje parkova.

P.S.Zbog našeg cijelodnevnog izbivanja iz kuće, moja je prijateljica pjevala franu.....tvoja je kuća putujuća.....  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## nina14

Mene je izgleda depra mimoišla, ali sam dobro osjetila promjene raspoloženja, tjeskobu, zabrinutost... Tu je od najveće pomoći moja mama koja se nenametljivo trudi uvijek biti pri ruci i uvijek hoće da što više razgovaramo  :Love:   (naravno i MM ali ona zna šta se sve ženi mota po glavi)

Od kad izlazimo u šetnje, stvarno se puno bolje osjećam, a mislim da to i beba osjeća! Super mi je kad pročitam vaše postove i tješim se da će biti sve lakše - grčevi će proći, moći ćemo se igrati, šetati duže... :D

----------


## mamma san

Baš jučer na Sanji (gledala letimično) uspjela sam uloviti komentar ili prijedlog jedne od mama a isti je onom koji smo ti i ja i Tweety predložile: NAĐI JOŠ JEDNU FRIŠKU MAMU (MOŽE I SA RODA) i u ŠETNJU!!!!   :Love:

----------


## nana

Mene nije drmala depresija, ali promjene raspoloženja da. Od onog da sam vesela, puna elana i snage, do nezadovoljstva laganog, neraspoloženja, i tako..........fala bogu Tara je rođena u kolovozu pa smo dosta rano krenule u šetnje, vozile se autom i bilo nas je svugdje. No, neprospavane noći, Tarini grčevi, nedostatak mlijeka nosi svoje sa sobom, i danas kada mislim o tome, osjećam taj feeling, nije nimalo ugodan, ali sva sreća prođe dosta brzo  :Smile:  .

----------


## mommy_plesačica

Evo, mogu reći da sam polako izašla iz one najgore faze, što je zapravo čudno jer zadnja 3 tjedna stalno imamo neke probleme (ako idete na podforum o problemima s dojenjem, znate o čemu pričam). Nekako sam se smirila i fokusirala na to da bebaču i meni bude dobro i izuzetn dobro podnosim njegove grčeve, svoje probleme s dojkama, iritantnu sveki koja nam je došla "pomoći" a zapravo još moram brinuti o njezinim psihičkim stanjima... 
Povremeno idemo u šetnje, ali isključivo s MMom jer zbog problema s grudima ne mogu još malca nositi u marami, a u kolica neće. Iako moram priznati da nam je prva šetnja na Jarunu bila UŽAS - prekrasno vrijeme, a ja u komi, gledam ljude kako se vesele, voze bicikle, rolaju... Pa onda nakon toga još povratak u stan... Ako sam preživila tu šetnju, preživjet ću sve!
Sad me šetnjice vesele, ali nije lako jer bebača jako muči trbuščić i to cijeli dan, a eni su grudi malko u komi. No, izdržat ćemo mi!
Super mi je kad vidim da nisam najgori freak i da su i druge mame prolazile kroz slična stanja. Hvala vam!

----------


## zaboravna

Mommy, drz se, sve to prodje. Bila sam prije godinu i pol u tvojoj situaciji. Beba imala skoro 3 mjeseca grceva, ja se cijelo to vrijeme izdajala, besane noci, griznja savjesti sto ne dojim... Strasno mi je zao sto prolazis kroz sve to. Velim, i sama sam bila ko i ti. Plakala sam do besvijesti od nemoci i umora i svega... Muz mi bio divan i pun pomoci i podrske. Mazio me i pazio kao i nasu bebicu. A ja sam plakala i plakala. Ali to sve prodje, poslije bude divno. Meni je laknulo, tj. krenulo na bolje s bebina tri-tri i pol mjeseca, kad su prosli grcevi. Onda mjesec-dva privikavanja na bebu i igranja s njom, a onda polako prvo sjedenje, pa puzanje pa hodanje i sve jedno ljepse od drugoga. Zato hrabro, brzo ce to proc. 
I sjecam se da sam se osjecala kao stroj koji je 24 sata na raspolaganju tom deristu koje samo beci. A drugi ljudi, koje sam gledala kroz prozor, su imali svoj zivot, svoj cilj (bas kak si rekla).

----------


## snorki

Jutros cujem pricu o monstruoznim ubistvima, pa ko nece dalje da cita...


naime, zena je ubila svoje cetvero djece na najgori moguci nacin. kakav, ja ne znam, niti zelim da znam, niti su mi htjeli reci. Uglavnom, zena je bila uzorna majka (takvom je svi opisuju), supruga, susjeda... Nikad je niko nije cuo da je vikala na svoju djecu, a nedao Bog da ih je istukla. Medjutim, ubila ih je... Muz je u soku, i ne moze da vjeruje da je njegova supruga bila u stanju pocinit takve uzasne zlocine. Medjutim, ona je sve priznala pred sudom.
E sad, zakon u Austriji je takav, da ako zena u roku tri dana izvrsi ubistvo djece dobije zatvorsku kaznu u trajanju od 1 do 3 godine  :shock:   Razlog tome je Postporodjajna depresija :shock: Naime, smatra se da u ta tri dana nakon poroda zena pretrpi ogrome psihicke probleme i hormonalne promjene koje mogu dovesti do ovakvih monstruoznih ubistava.

----------


## snorki

Ako moderator misli da je ovaj post nepotreban neka ga izbrise. Ovo za mene jeste jedna krajnost, koja po mom misljenju nema veze sa postporodjajnom depresijom, nego sa jednom bolesnom zenom. Ali, eto, tako kazu strucnjaci...

----------


## Lutonjica

to je istina, ali radi se o postporođajnoj psihozi, a ne depresiji. 



> POSTPOROĐAJNA PSIHOZA 
> Kod 0,1% do 0,2 % žena u prva 4 tjedna nakon poroda može se javiti vrlo ozbiljno i kritično stanje postporođajne psihoze. 
> Karakteriziraju je nagle promjene raspoloženja, paranoja, te halucinacije usmjerene ideji da je dijete zlo, demonsko i slično. Majka često razmišlja o djetetovoj smrti te je vrlo sklona ranjavanju i ozljeđivanju same sebe, bebe ili ostalih ljudi u svojoj okolini. 
> Iz ovoga je vidljivo da je mami potrebna hitna medicinska pomoć i hospitalizacija. 
> Postporođajna psihoza uglavnom se javlja kod žena koje i inače pate od težih psihičkih bolesti.

----------


## snorki

Ma meni je najcudnije sto niko nije skuzio o kakvoj se osobi radi? 
Uzorna majka, supruga, prijateljica :shock:

----------


## Lilly

Mommy, kad ti vec pomaze da znas da nisi sama, samo se prijavljujem. :mig:

Ovde imaju rijec, glagol, za period i proces nakon poroda. Slobodno bih to prevela kao 'odtrudnjivanje' :mig: i zene kazu (a muskarci cesto rolaju ocima kao da babe pretjeruju ali kao da oni nesto znaju na te teme) da nisi prosla trudnocu i porod u jednom danu pa se ne mozes ni oporaviti i vratiti u staro stanje preko noci.

Drzim ti fige. :smajl:

----------


## mommy_plesačica

Pa ja nisam javila da sam već dugo sasvim OK :zacrven:
Ovo strašno stanje je trajalo otprilike 5-6 tjedana, počelo je prolaziti kako su zarasli šavovi i prestalo krvarenje, a ja se pomirila s činjenicom da mi je život nepovratno promijenjen. A otkad su prestali problemi s dojenjem, sreći nema kraja! Definitivno je pomoglo i bebačevo prvo gugutanje, smijuljenje, prestanak grčeva i histeričnog plakanja kod svakog presvlačenja... Do tada bih ja malenom tepala, mazila ga i pokušavala nasmijati, a on bi me gledao onim pogledom "What the...?!" :nostalgični cer:

----------


## nina14

Potpisuje mommy od rijeci do rijeci :smajlic:

----------


## ivarica

http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...566&highlight=

podizem topik jer na rtlu trebaju jednu mamu koju je drzala depresija.

----------

Trebas zbilja biti u dubokoj, dubokoj depresiji, odnosno zaista i psihicki bolestan  prije trudnoce i poroda, da mozes ubiti vlastito djete.......to je fakat psihoza.
A depresija nekon poroda je nesto o cemu se mora vise pricati i jako mi je drago da ce se o tome pricati na rtl i da plesacica ide tamo,
bravo! isla bi i ja samo da sam blize, a ja sam dalllekooooooooo.....smrc,smrc.....ok, ajde nije mi tako lose da moram svako malo zapomagati.
Bravo jos jednom , zanimalo bi me kad ce biti ta emisija....

----------


## daddycool

> Trebas zbilja biti u dubokoj, dubokoj depresiji, odnosno zaista i psihicki bolestan  prije trudnoce i poroda, da mozes ubiti vlastito djete.......to je fakat psihoza.


ne slažem se baš s tobom
mislim da je to iznimno osjetljivo emotivno stanje koje različito pogađa različite žene. u tom periodu žena ne razmišlja baš skroz racionalno, a jako je bitno koliko podrške ima u tom trenutku.

u krajnjoj liniji koliko znam, čak i kazneni zakon prepoznaje postporođajnu depresiju kao olakotnu okolnost kod čedomorstva

----------

Nemas se sto slagati ili ne, to je sve znanstveno dokazano.

Jedino je malo teze odrediti gdje je granica duboke postporodajne depresije i pocetka psihoze.
Procitala sam skoro sve sto se na netu moglo naci na tu temu, citala sam mjesecima,pravila biljeske, zapravo ucila o tome, da si pomognem da prebrodim ocajno stanje u kom sam se nasla jer sam  bila u jako dubokoj depresiji nakon poroda.

To je jako osjetljivo podrucje i izuzetno mi je drago da se o tome sto vise govori. 

Kad je netko od prije sklon depresiji, ili u zivotu ima situacije koje ga jako smetaju i s kojima se ne zna nositi onda je trudnoca i porod i sve hormonalne promjene "okidac" za  psihicke probleme.

U literaturi svih psihijatara koju sam detaljno proucila stoji da je cedomorstvo ili zelja za prekidom svog zivota pokazatelj najdubljeg stanja depresije ( koje granici ili se vec pretvorilo u psihozu)

Jedno je sigurno, depresija je stanje kojeg smo svjesni, odnosno dok smo u depresiji, mi znamo da smo lose, znamo da smo u depresiji.
Onaj tko je u psihozi ne zna da je u takvom stanju, gubi se granica realno- imaginarno, neki psihijatri to nazivaju stanjem "iza zavjese".
Stvarnost je toliko iskrivljena da osoba vise ne razlucuje sto je stvarno a sto imaginarno........grozno. 
U svim mojim mukama koje sam prolazila, ja sam se samo bojala da ne krenem jos dublje, stalno sam se borila da idem "gore", mada je islo jako tesko. Jos uvijek se trudim zaboraviti te dane.
Nikad nitko ne bi smio sam pokusavati izlaziti iz tako dubokih kriza.
Moj razlog zasto sam sama isla kroz sve faze svog oporavka je da sam bila paranoicna, bila sam uvjerena da mi oduzeti djete ako dodem u bolnicu i kazem da sam lose psihicki.
Bila sam svjesna da sam u paranoji, da imam osjecaj da mi netko zeli oduzeti djete, ali si nisam mogla pomoci da si objasnim da to nije istina.
Kako je to odvratno stanje, nikad nikom ne bi pozelila da se u njemu nade. Razum ti govori da je sve sto ti se dogada zapravo rezultat hormonalnih promjena i prilagodbe na novu situaciju. A "nesto" drugo, ne znam kako bi to uopce opisala, kao neka podsvjest, neko drugo "ja" ti govori da ce ti oduzeti djete, strpati te ludnicu, da nista ne vrijedis, da si nikakva majka, da najbolje da se rijesis svih muka odmah, da jadno to djete sa tobom, da je najbolje da i njega nema.....neka mracna sila vuce dole, dole, kao  davljenje u mutnoj vodi........brrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.....ne ponovilo se nikad vise!!

----------


## zutaminuta

Danas mi je došlo plakati dok mi se dijete smiješilo. Stavim je pod baby gym kako bih dobila vrijeme da nešto napravim, a onda ne mogu prestati razmišljati da je to dijete sada prepušteno sebi. Tužno mi je gledati ju dok brblja sebi u bradu ili onoj zvečki. Kada ju uzmem u ruke opet vrtim misli da sam prenaporna i da neće imati od mene vremena naučiti se prevrtati i otkrivati stvari sama. Uhvatila me takva tuga na moment.

----------


## Peterlin

> Danas mi je došlo plakati dok mi se dijete smiješilo. Stavim je pod baby gym kako bih dobila vrijeme da nešto napravim, a onda ne mogu prestati razmišljati da je to dijete sada prepušteno sebi. Tužno mi je gledati ju dok brblja sebi u bradu ili onoj zvečki. Kada ju uzmem u ruke opet vrtim misli da sam prenaporna i da neće imati od mene vremena naučiti se prevrtati i otkrivati stvari sama. Uhvatila me takva tuga na moment.


Nemoj previše brinuti, jer tu prilagodbu prolazi velik broj žena - nisi jedina. 

Što učiniti? Evo iz iskustva - nakon prvog djeteta ja sam imala "kratak fitilj", neurotičarske ispade, napade plakanja (a to mi nikada nije bila karakterna osobina).

Požalila sam se svojoj obiteljskoj doktorici. Dobila sam savjet da uzmem vitaminske preparate (B kompleks ili B6, ne sjećam se više - nekakve B vitamine u svakom slučaju i mineralno-vitaminski preparat Calcia+željezo). To se kroji po mjeri - treba napraviti nalaze i vidjeti što tebi eventualno fali. Možeš i u ljekarni izmjeriti mineralno-vitaminski status, oni imaju povremene akcije kad to rade besplatno, ali možda je bolje pitati liječnika. 

U to vrijeme otkrila sam sojino mlijeko (jer zbog dojenja nisam pila kravlje). Kažu da i ono pomaže. Ne znam što mi je pomoglo, ali nakon nekoliko mjeseci sam bila "ona stara" (dijete je rođeno u svibnju). Oporavak nije došao naglo nego je išlo polako... Trebala sam se naviknuti na činjenicu da imam dijete, da moram brinuti o njemu (a ja sam stara mama, dugo dugo nisam brinula ni o kome osim o sebi), da više nemam svoju slobodu ali da imam dvostruku odgovornost itd. Da nije upalilo - otišla bih ponovno psihologu na savjetovanje, kao što sam išla i prije udaje (zbog opterećenja poslom i zbog nekih drugih stvari - pomoglo mi je).

Ono što je meni bilo najteže - delegiranje i dogovaranje. Morala sam naučiti da mužu prepustim dio posla, dio odgovornosti, mogućnost odabira (štajaznam, da ode na plac i odabere što će se taj tjedan kuhati). Nije nam bilo lako jer ja sam bila "vuk samotnjak", a on sin jedinac u majke udovice. Vjerojatno je i njemu teško palo tih par mjeseci nakon sinovog rođenja jer mu je svašta palo na grbaču što nikad prije nije radio. Dugo smo ga čekali, pa nam je samo njegovo postojanje bilo dobra terapija, a kad smo se konačno oporavili - što smo učinili - zamijesili smo mu brata  :Grin: . Svjesno smo odlučili da nam je to jedina šansa za još jedno dijete (ili odmah ili zaboravi priču) što je značilo svjesno prihvaćanje još više obveza. Do njihove treće godine nisam znala za sebe... ali BRZO je prošlo i to su bile lijepe godine. Djeca su nas nagradila-oni su danas najbolji dio našeg života. 

Oslobodi si dnevno 20 min - pol sata za nešto što voliš (slušanje glazbe, kupanje u pjeni, joga, štajaznam - nešto kreativno - ako ti je štrikanje i šivanje vremenski prezahtjevno ili dosadno, aranžiraj cvijeće 1x tjedno, čitaj ili meditiraj. To može izgledati malo, ali toliko netko drugi sigurno može pripaziti na bebicu bez problema. Ponekad je teško naći vremena za više dok su klinci mali. Bit će dovoljno. 

Sretno!

----------


## zutaminuta

Uzela sam jutros Postnatal od Dietpharma. Bila sam netom nakon poroda slabokrvna, na željezu 2 mj, ne znam jesam li još. Sustav HZZO-a me prebacio nekoj doktorici bogu iza nogu pa mi se ne da po uputnicu do tamo.

Cijenim poduži odgovor.

----------


## lavko

O Pterlin, lijepo si ovo napisala...tako sam se i ja osjećala kao ti s prvim. I još se osjećam. Ma nove majke toliko transformacija prolaze, toliko im se mijenja život da to ne može proći samo tako. Meni je kao komotnoj osobi koja je isto dugo u braku bez djece roditeljstvo bilo, i još je ponekad, teška rabota. Kako da kažem, prije bih došla kući, svukla se, ne nužno i obukla i svalila na krevet...hoće li tko jesti ili neći, hoće li se tko kupati, hoće li biti veš opran...ma pucalo mi je za to. I tako smo se muž i ja navukli na tu komociju da je dolazak djeteta meni prvih godinu dana bio navikavanje na radne obaveze. Ja ni danas ne shvaćam kako netko ima recimo troje djece. Troje djece?!?! Ja s jednim ništa ne stignem. Ali zašto? Jer nemam radne navike, jer sam lijena..pa onda u paketu dolaze i svi ti osjećaji - hoću li se dovoljno moći posvetiti djetetu, jesam li dobra žena, jesam li dobra domaćica...majkama se na pleća stavlja teret superžene, u našem društvu moraš znati bedinati dijete, skuhati zimnicu, izaći van napudrana, i dočekati muža sa smiješkom (nemojte mi se javljati s feminističkim poglasima, jer to je baš tako kako sam napisala, ne bu se promjenilo idućih 300 godina).
Treba to sve malo olabaviti, stišati, sve to sjeda polako, te kockice se poslože ali s vremenom, sve će te voditi tome samo.

----------


## Peterlin

> Uzela sam jutros Postnatal od Dietpharma. Bila sam netom nakon poroda slabokrvna, na željezu 2 mj, ne znam jesam li još. Sustav HZZO-a me prebacio nekoj doktorici bogu iza nogu pa mi se ne da po uputnicu do tamo.
> 
> Cijenim poduži odgovor.


Dva mjeseca željeza često nije dovoljno. Ponovi krvnu sliku jer anemija je stanje koje traži dugotrajnu terapiju (ne pitaj kako znam - godinama sam se borila protiv toga). 

Dalje - ako imaš mogućnosti, nađi si liječnika negdje u blizini. Sad to možda i nije važno (ali je praktično, da ne moraš hodočastiti tamo i ostavljati dijete dugo na čuvanju drugima, nego negdje bliže). Isplati se to riješiti, zbog sebe i zbog djeteta. 

Postnatal ti je dobar, baš koktel minerala i vitamina koji ti trebaju.

Još mi je nešto palo na pamet - generator depresije (jesen i zima) zna biti nedostatak sunčevog, odnosno dnevnog svjetla. Izaberi si vrijeme za šetnje s bebicom negdje sredinom dana, kad je toplo i svjetlo. Ne mora biti sunčano. Bitno je da si vani, bar pol sata dnevno svaki dan. Dobro će to doći i tebi i bebi.

----------


## melange

peterlin, postoji li način da se pretplati na tvoje postove?  :Heart: 

žutaminuta, baš sam neki dan čitala članak o stvaranju rutine za bebu i kao ide izmjenjivanje spavanja, jedenja i igre. i onda napomena, ne možete od novorođenčeta i jako malih beba očekivati da će ih jedna aktivnost zaokupiti na duže od 5-10 min. npr pričanje djetetu, gledanje u vaše lice, gimnastika. treba nakarikati svačega, ali isto tako pustiti dijete da se samo zaigra i samo krene otkrivati svijet i stvari oko sebe. ako staviš tih 15 min što će ti beba biti sama tj "sama" u baby gymu (jer ti si i dalje tu, jedino ti ona nije na rukama) u perspektivu cijelog dana onda je to zanemariv dio vremena naspram ostatka cijelog dana.

(da se razumijemo, ja već sad sumnjam da ću biti ona mama "joj kad ćeš više zaspati" i onda ću sjediti kraj krevetića i gledati u nju dok spava i jedva čekati da se probudi  :škartoc:   :psiholog:  )

----------


## zutaminuta

Da, uhvatila sam se da mi bude čudno dok spava. Izgubim se i ne znam što sam htjela napraviti dok sam čekala da zaspi.

----------


## Lili75

> Da, uhvatila sam se da mi bude čudno dok spava. Izgubim se i ne znam što sam htjela napraviti dok sam čekala da zaspi.


počni si pisat, staviš papirić na hladnjak i kad ti dođe misao, zapišeš je  :Smile:

----------


## ivana.sky

> Da, uhvatila sam se da mi bude čudno dok spava. Izgubim se i ne znam što sam htjela napraviti dok sam čekala da zaspi.


Xxxx potpisujem skroz! I sva se spetljam na 100 strana.. krenem jedno pa drugo pa trece

----------


## nanimira

Meni su najteži dio bile upravo te misli koje su se samo odjednom pojavljivale nevezano uz išta posebno- ne valjaš,nisi dovolljno dobra, a najteža mi je bila Tko si ti?

Nisma nikako mogla shvatiti što se pobogu događa samnom, imala sma osjećaj da ludim, da sam izgubljena i to mi je polako počelo stvarati tjeskobu, pa onda povremeni panični napadaj i na kraju sam odlučila potražiti pomoć ( dobro, bilo je tu još žešćih zdravstvenih problema koji su bili otvarač da se svi strahovi tokom trudnoće i poroda razlete na površinu).

Apropo zdravlja- željezo mi je bilo nikakvo, nisam se baš najbolje hranila, nisam spavala, štitnjača mi je poludila ( malo u hiper pa malo u hipo stanje tokom svega par mjeseci) ostali hormoni također.. mogu reći da zadnjih par mjeseci tek dolazim malo k sebi i počinjem upoznavati NOVU sebe...Mene je majčinstvo strašno promijenilo,ali ( s vremenom i učenjem prihvaćanja nove uloge) ću moći reći-na bolje. Zasad još uvijek učim i u fazi sam žaljenja za prošloživotnim izgubljenim vremenom, prilikama, željama.... i to je OK.  :Smile: 

Mogu savjetovati da smanjiš svoja očekivanja, čak i ako bude kao prije-ti nikad nećeš biti ista. Dozvoli si biti tužna zbog toga.  :Love:

----------


## lavko

Anksiozni...kako ste? 
Ja se borim sa svojim mukama po jelu, pokusajima da smrsavim i ostalim carima postporodjajnog razdoblja..ma nije vise ni postporodjajno. Ubijaju me te kile u pojam a hrana je postala ovisnost, ne mogu se bas kontrolirati i jedem iako znam da mi cini lose. To je sad vec stanje uma, ne fizicke potrebe.
Muz kuka non stop da smrsavim, to mi dodatno stvara pritisak.

----------


## Lili75

Lavko  najbolje bi bilo za psibu da se i fizicki pokrenes. Jel ima sanse da od onis 2-3 puta tjedno vrijeme za sebe?
Dodji malo na nas topi  vjezbacica pa cemo ti dati ideje.

sretno i drz se!

----------


## Lili75

Odvojis
...

----------


## lavko

Mogu cak i odvojiti vrijeme za vjezbanje, muz je predlozio i to mi je sad iduci korak. Ovakva sam si nepodnosljiva, ono nemam se volje srediti, nasminkati, zrihtati, sve si mislim to cu kad smrsavim jer ovakva s viskom kila ne zasluzujem biti sredjena. Samopouzdanje nula.

----------


## Lili75

Onda super. Osjecat ces se sigurno puno bolje kad pocnes vjezbat zbog lucenja endorfina a s vremenom ce doci i bolja forma.

ne znam kakav si tip za vjezbanje aerobike, plivanje, trcanje, vjezbe doma...imamo ti mi 100 ideja samo nam se javi na temu.
ja sam recimo postala strastvena trkacica tamo negdje u svibnju i trcim min.3x tjedno mjesecno ispadne i po 90km.
da mi je to netko rekao pocetkom godine rwkla bih mu ma daj oladi bema sanse..a polako se razvila ljubav i ovisnost. :Heart:

----------


## lavko

Evo prijavila se na temu...kako ono ide ona kineska..i najdullji put pocinje prvim korakom.

----------


## zutaminuta

Svaki dan u medijima bilo internet, radio, tv, pronađem nešto što me ukomira za taj dan. Strašno. Što da radim?

----------


## nanimira

Nemoj čitati novine, prati smao stavri koje te zanimaju i nađi neke druge koje će te s vremenom ispunjavati. I mene komira aposlutno sve što čitam, ma komira sve jer je ovaj svijet otišo u klinac.

Ja sam počela istraživati pozitivne teme koje me ispunjuju i iz kojih mogu naučiti nešto.

----------


## zutaminuta

Slučajno mi oko pobjegne dok sam u trgovini, pred kioskom, a ono najgore često stave baš na naslovnicu.
Ili slušam recimo radio da se ispunim pozitivom, napunim baterije, kad ono spiker pročita vijest i sledi mi se krv u žilama.

----------


## Peterlin

> Svaki dan u medijima bilo internet, radio, tv, pronađem nešto što me ukomira za taj dan. Strašno. Što da radim?


Čekaj da prođe, a kad te tako uhvati muka, na brzinu se prisjeti tri (ili pet ili deset) stvari u svom životu na kojima trebaš biti zahvalna.

----------


## Lili75

> Slučajno mi oko pobjegne dok sam u trgovini, pred kioskom, a ono najgore često stave baš na naslovnicu.
> Ili slušam recimo radio da se ispunim pozitivom, napunim baterije, kad ono spiker pročita vijest i sledi mi se krv u žilama.


ako te tješi nisi jedina, mene koja sam fakat uvijek s pink naočalama u tom razdoblju nakon poroda isto baš nisma voljela te bombastične naslove koji vrište s naslovnicai mogla me rastužit nečiaj sudbina baš tako jako da mi se taj dan stalno vrti po glavi, al prošlo je...kad su se sredili hormoni.
drž se  :grouphug:

----------


## nanimira

Nikad nisam imala takav pogled na svijet, oduvijek sam weltšmercirala kao prava romatičarka  :Smile: 

Ali,nakon poroda mi se to pojačalo do te mjere da je postalo skoro pa neizdrživo. To vjerojatno ima i veze što od 13te godine imam "dijagnozu" HSPovke :D ( High sensitive peson), pa sve doživljavam i proživaljavam puno dublje i intenzivnije.

Ali, ja sam to odlučila prihvatiti kao dar  :Smile:

----------


## Apsu

> Nikad nisam imala takav pogled na svijet, oduvijek sam weltšmercirala kao prava romatičarka 
> 
> Ali,nakon poroda mi se to pojačalo do te mjere da je postalo skoro pa neizdrživo. To vjerojatno ima i veze što od 13te godine imam "dijagnozu" HSPovke :D ( High sensitive peson), pa sve doživljavam i proživaljavam puno dublje i intenzivnije.
> 
> Ali, ja sam to odlučila prihvatiti kao dar


Same here  :Heart:

----------


## palčica

Mene je poslije poroda napala mračna, plačljiva i nesretna osoba, to nisam jednostavno bila ja. Ono što mi je pomoglo je plan da svaki dan prošetam s djetetom, nevažno kakvo je vrijeme bilo. U početku sam se dosta prisiljavala, kasnije mi je godilo. I treninzi. Išla sam i po najgorem pljusku, zimi, baš sam se tjerala - što na organizirane treninge, samostalno trčanje vani. Pazila sam na prehranu, jela stvari koje me podižu, puno voća i povrća. Motiv mi je bilo dijete. 
Doduše, ja sada pušem i na hladno i mislim kako žene treba osvijestiti i o problemu sa štitnjačom nakon poroda. Mene je napala autoimuna, hipo - od fizički traumatičnog poroda i to u trenutku kada se tijelo napokon počelo opuštati i oporavilo - tada se desio raspad sistema, nisam mogla stajati na nogama i govoriti. Sada se to reguliralo i sve je ok, zdrava sam, no osoba iz moje obitelji si je oduzela život godinu dana nakon poroda - otkazala joj je štitnjača, hormoni podivljali, odjednom je postala neka druga osoba, sebi i drugima neprepoznatljiva. Liječnik mi je rekao kako nismo ni svjesni koliko žena nakon poroda oboli. Da se mene pita o štitnjači bi postojali plakati po rodilištima, pedijatrijskim ambulantama. Hormoni čine čuda, na žalost i ružne stvari. 

Provjeriti štitnjaču, hormone. Ako je to u redu, proći će, doći će sve na svoje.  :Smile:

----------


## nanimira

Imam i ja hipo  :Smile:

----------


## Lili75

> Nikad nisam imala takav pogled na svijet, oduvijek sam weltšmercirala kao prava romatičarka 
> 
> Ali,nakon poroda mi se to pojačalo do te mjere da je postalo skoro pa neizdrživo. To vjerojatno ima i veze što od 13te godine imam "dijagnozu" HSPovke :D ( High sensitive peson), pa sve doživljavam i proživaljavam puno dublje i intenzivnije.
> 
> *Ali, ja sam to odlučila prihvatiti kao dar*


bravo* nanimira*!!

----------


## nanimira

Uf, da...ali to je proces, to je učenje, to je TEŠKO.  :Smile:

----------


## Lili75

> Uf, da...ali to je proces, to je učenje, to je TEŠKO.


Naravno da je dugotrajan proces i teško, tim više  :Naklon: 

Baš volim vidjet kad netko napreduje u tom nekom "mentalnom" svijetu.

----------


## barca

Da i tu podignem temu malo, mada sam o tome vec pisala na drugom topicu. Rodila sam prije 9 mj , bilo je sve ok do prije 2-3 mj kad su mi pocele vrtoglavice , pritisak u glavi i vratu i svakodnevne glavobolje, znaci ne prodje ni jedan dan da mene ne boli glava. Zeljezo mi je prije par mj bilo 5 , popravila ga na 18 sa heferolom i usput vadila kks sve je bilo ok osim malo povisenog rdw. E sad, stitnjacu nisam provjeravala , da li bi mogle te tegobe biti od toga mozda ? Moja doktorica mi nista ne zna reci , kaze mi da sam pod stresom i da pijem vitamine. A ja bas i ne vjerujem da mi svakodnevne glavobolje mogu biti od stresa.

----------


## emily

glavobolje mogu biti od ociju
jesi li kontrolirala vid? ako nosis naocale (ili lece), kad si zadnji puta provjeravala dioptriju?

----------


## barca

Nisam kontrolirala vid, uvijek mi je bio super, nikad nisam imala problema s tim. Ali nikad se ne zna, tako da cu i to pregledati.

----------


## zutaminuta

Zaključila sam da depresiju moram prihvatiti kao normalnu reakciju na vijesti s kojima se susrećem. Pogled ne mogu odvratiti u stranu, a racionalizirati ne mogu dovoljno dobro da me ne splete na emotivnom nivou. Tako da. Nosit ću se s depresijom tako da je objeručke prihvatim kao dio sebe.

----------


## barca

Ma zuta, to nam je sve od stresa. Evo npr ja sam prije poroda bila hiperaktivna, bilo me svugdje, u kuci nisam mogla 10 min biti. Nakon prvog poroda nije se puno toga promijenilo, i dalje sam imala svoje slobodno vrijeme, isla na kave, u shopping itd.... E ali nakon drugog se sve promijenilo. Mala je uzasno zahtjevna, vezana uz mene kao pupcanom vrpcom, jos je tu i starija kojoj treba moja paznja i tako sam se ja prakticki zatvorila u kucu. Od 0-24 sa djecom nije ni cudo kaj sam dobila napade panike na mjestima s puno ljudi. I od tog svog stresa i obaveza uhvatila me neka tjeskoba na koju su se nadovezali i tjelesni simptomi-glavobolje, lupanje srca, ma razni cudni bolovi. Nisam nikad mogla misliti da bi mene tak nesto moglo zadesiti, uvijek sam se smatrala jakom osobom koja sve moze i stize. Ali eto-psiha je cudna biljka. 

Poslano sa mog SM-G355HN koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## zutaminuta

barca, sad ću ja ko jelena, odmah u glavu s pitanjem: a jel jedeš? Kakvi su ti obroci? Jako si smršavila po onim mjerama kaj sam pročitala. Iscrpljeno tijelo se sa svim nosi teže. Treba ti energije i to dosta. To nek ti bu prvo od čeg ćeš krenut.

----------


## barca

Ja sam ti oduvijek bila mrsavica na svoju visinu, u trudnocama sam dobila po 7-8 kg koje bi se automatski skinule odmah nakon poroda, ali sad sam definitivno premrsava! Pokusavam dosta jesti, ne preskakati obroke ali cesto mi se to desi jer uz tempo koji imam ponekad i zaboravim da moram jesti. I to definitivno moram  promijeniti. 

Poslano sa mog SM-G355HN koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## mifija

Mene je nakon poroda kako uhvatilo, tako i pustilo, bez da sam ja nešt osobito svjesno radila po tom pitanju. Srećom nije trajalo dugo (možda dva tjedna). 

Sad, s iskustvom perioda depresije/anksioznosti vezanih uz neke druge stvari, prvo bih iskontrolirala cijelu krvnu sliku, pogotovo željezo i štitnjaču, a onda bih pazila da jedem i spavam redovno koliko god je to uopće moguće uz brigu o novorođenčetu. Ako to ne pomogne, k psihologu.

Uskoro se nadam upoznavanju s novom bebicom, i nadam se da ću ovaj put biti svjesnija svega toga pa da me neće toliko uhvatiti nespremnu kao zadnji put, odnosno, da ću se znati bolje nositi s time. Iako nije dugo trajalo, nije mi baš bilo super :/

----------


## bubuki2016

Borila se prvih 6-7 mjeseci djetetovog života....bilo je strašno, grižnja savjesti...nesanice..anksioznost..'nostalgija' za starim bezbrižnim životom..pitanje 'šta je meni ovo trebalo'...
A trebalo je, sve je došlo na svoje, sada ga volim više od ičega na svijetu kao i svaka majka. Mislim da se premalo o tome priča, svi prikazuju samo ružičastu stranu majčinstva, zato svakoj budućoj mami naglasim da nije sramotno priznati da se ne osjeća onako kako piše u knjigama i da će prije ili kasnije sve doći na svoje.

----------


## Kitap

I ja sam se borila prvih 8 mjeseci sa postporođajnom depresijom. Zapravo, ona je tek nastupila kad je beba bila stara 3 mjeseca. Prva 3 mjeseca sam bila previše isrcpljena i umorna da bi uopće o ičem razmišljala, a kad je imao 3 mjeseca napao me neki bijes, nemir, i ja sam se svaki dan pitala što je to meni trebalo, pa sam imala veliku grižnju savjesti. Na kraju sam potražila stručnu pomoć gdje su mi rekli da će to sve proći. Kao što su me i bližnji (muž i mama) tješili da će to proći, a kad god bi mi to rekli ja bi već luda bila, jer bi se pitala kad će više proći. I zaista je, prošlo je. Nakon nekog vremena, počela sam lagano prihvaćati sebe novu, svoj novi život, obaveze oko djeteta, počela sam zaboravljati svoj "stari" život, izlaske itd. i uživam sada opušteno i potpuno u svakom danu. Baš nam je lijepo kad se igramo, smijemo se i skroz uživamo. Jedino me sad počelo mučiti to kako ću se morat uskoro vratiti na posao i bojim se kako ću to uskladiti sve, jer mi je ovako odlično kad sam doma sa svojim mališanom, stignem sve napraviti, a bojim se kad se vratim na posao da neću imati vremena za ništa.  :Sad:  ali o tome ćemo razmišljati kad dođe vrijeme za to, za sada želim samo uživat!!  :Smile:

----------


## ruki2016

> Borila se prvih 6-7 mjeseci djetetovog života....bilo je strašno, grižnja savjesti...nesanice..anksioznost..'nostalgija' za starim bezbrižnim životom..pitanje 'šta je meni ovo trebalo'...
> A trebalo je, sve je došlo na svoje, sada ga volim više od ičega na svijetu kao i svaka majka. Mislim da se premalo o tome priča, svi prikazuju samo ružičastu stranu majčinstva, zato svakoj budućoj mami naglasim da nije sramotno priznati da se ne osjeća onako kako piše u knjigama i da će prije ili kasnije sve doći na svoje.



Potpisujem sve...najgore mi je bilo prvih 3-4 mjeseca...sad bebinjos ima 5 mjeseci, a ja se laaaagano oporavljam.

----------


## bubuki2016

> I ja sam se borila prvih 8 mjeseci sa postporođajnom depresijom. Zapravo, ona je tek nastupila kad je beba bila stara 3 mjeseca. Prva 3 mjeseca sam bila previše isrcpljena i umorna da bi uopće o ičem razmišljala, a kad je imao 3 mjeseca napao me neki bijes, nemir, i ja sam se svaki dan pitala što je to meni trebalo, pa sam imala veliku grižnju savjesti. Na kraju sam potražila stručnu pomoć gdje su mi rekli da će to sve proći. Kao što su me i bližnji (muž i mama) tješili da će to proći, a kad god bi mi to rekli ja bi već luda bila, jer bi se pitala kad će više proći. I zaista je, prošlo je. Nakon nekog vremena, počela sam lagano prihvaćati sebe novu, svoj novi život, obaveze oko djeteta, počela sam zaboravljati svoj "stari" život, izlaske itd. i uživam sada opušteno i potpuno u svakom danu. Baš nam je lijepo kad se igramo, smijemo se i skroz uživamo. Jedino me sad počelo mučiti to kako ću se morat uskoro vratiti na posao i bojim se kako ću to uskladiti sve, jer mi je ovako odlično kad sam doma sa svojim mališanom, stignem sve napraviti, a bojim se kad se vratim na posao da neću imati vremena za ništa.  ali o tome ćemo razmišljati kad dođe vrijeme za to, za sada želim samo uživat!!


budeš sve stigla, ne brini, na početku će biti panika (kako će bez mene cijeli dan), no s vremenom ćeš početi uviđati prednosti posla (druženje s ljudima, ispijanje kave u miru i sl.  :Smile: , a znaš da te čeka malo veselja kada dođeš doma.. :Heart:

----------


## bmaric

Imam bebca starog 5 tjedana i uhvatila me postporođajna depresija. Prva 3 tjedna bilo je sve ok (bar sam tako mislila), i onda je iz dana u dan postajalo sve gore. Imam dojam da nista dobro ne radim u vezi njega (zahvaljujuci i mojoj mami koja je na svaki moj potez imala primjedbu). Onda njegovo bljucganje me dovodi do ludila, jer ne znam sto vise napraviti da se to smanji / zaustavi. Cak sam prije dva dana isla s njim na prijatruju u bolnicu, jer je poceo nakon svakog hranjenja (hranim ga na bocu, ja nemam mlijeka) ili pijenja plakati kao da ga nesto boli. Hvala Bogu sve je ok. Ali ja se nikako ne mogu opustiti. Mama mi od pocetka pomaze oko njega (zivim kod mojih, jer sam samohrana majka), uzme ga ujutro kad se probudi da ja mogu odspavati, stvarno mi pomaze, ali... uzasno mi ga je gledati kad ga nesto muci i kad place. Nekad razmisljam da bi volila zaspati i prespavati ovo razdoblje, probuditi se onda kada on bude veci, kada ne bude bljucgao i kada bude znao pokazati / reci sto mu je.
Mama mi govori da bi mozda trebala potraziti strucnu pomoc. Jeli tko od vas trazio?
Kako ste se vi izvukli iz ovog?

----------


## Apsu

Nisam trazila strucnu pomoc, prosao me ovaj osjecaj kad je bio star 3 mjeseca.
Isto sam rodila u zimskom razdoblju, a uz manjak sunca i manjak izlazaka iz kuce, depresija je vjerojatno bila jaca nego sto bi bila da sam ga mogla uzeti i prosetat po suncu dok on spava a ja imam vrijeme za sebe...
Bilo mi je stvarno tesko, ali proso je bez strucne pomoci.

Kad bi sad rodila, kad se sjetim ta prva tri mjeseca, najradije bi ih opet prespavala samo da me ne uhvati takva nemoc i strah i depresija.

Proci ce, stvarno.

----------


## bmaric

Vjerujem da ce proci, ali kad citam da nekom traje do npr 8. mj., panika me hvata.
Jucer otisla do ducana na 10 min., imala sam dojam kao da sam s marsa pala, neobicno mi bilo biti van kuce i medju ljudima, a super mi je doslo, bolje sam se osjecala, kao da sam napokon progledala. I onda njega sinoc uhvatila nervoza, pa izgleda poceli grcici i sve mi se opet vratilo. Umorna sam od svega, izgledam kao zombi, sve me boli... jedva cekam dan kad cu osjetiti da mi je bolje.

----------


## Jadranka

Nemoj bit prestroga prema sebi! Mali ti lijepo napreduje. I bas je presladak  :Smile:  a sta bljucka - proc ce. Jednom sam procitala da su neka djeca pravi bljuckavci. I stvarno, znam za bebe koje su stalno bljuckale. A grcice ima gomila beba. Proc ce i to! Ni jedno ni drugo nije do tebe! 

Ja bi probala svaki dan tako malo prosetat, 15-ak minuta ili pola sata  :Smile:  nekad kad je bebac miran. 

S prvim malim, ne znam jesam bas bila depresivna, al nisam se najbolje osjecala  :Wink:  Isto su mi pomagale setnje i razgovori s prijateljicama, najcesce telefonski doduse. 

Al bas mi je bio sok, taj novi odjednom sasvim drugaciji zivot koji nije imao veze s mojim dotadasnjim zivotom. Trebalo mi je dosta vremena da se prilagodim. 

Drz se i puse malisu!

----------


## Apsu

Da, znam da je kod mene puno u glavi bilo problema oko tog novog zivota, drukcijeg od svega sto sam do tad radila.
Odjednom sam postala zatvorenik (barem mi se tako cinilo), a po prirodi stalno volim lunjati negdje.

S druge strane, koliko su mi ta 3 mjeseca bila teska i sporo prolazila (svaku noc sam isla spavati sa misli kako ne znam kako cu izdrzat sutrasnji dan i kako uopce ne zelim novi dan i sve ispocetka),  tako mi je sve nakon toga proslo predivno i brzo, prebrzo..

----------


## Mia_Lena

Joj bmaric,nije ti lako.
Nemam iskustva s depresijom.
Samo ti zelim pruziti podrsku!
Nije ti lako...prva beba,samohrano roditeljstvo,problemi s dojenjem i spavanjem i mama koja ti sigurno zeli pomoci ali se ti u svemu tome ne osjecas dobro. 
Treba ti malo vremena da se snađes u novoj situaciji. Sve ce sjesti na svoje mjesto. Daj si malo vremena.

----------


## bmaric

Znam da je sve prolazno, a i on super napreduje  (u tjedan dana dobio skoro 300 gr), ali si ne mogu pomoci. Danas mi je, bar za sada, ok, on je dobar, ne place puno, spava dobro, ne bljucka puno, a ja razmisljam sto ce biti za 5, 10 min, sat vremena. A cekanje noci su mi postale nocna mora. Do sada su noci super prolazile, ali mene strah da se to ne promjeni.
A to da mi se zivot u potpunosti promjenio, to je definitivno. Bas jucer kad sam se vracala iz ducana, sjedim u autu i razmisljam kako mi fali taj moj dio zivota kad nisam bila vezana ni ta sto. Bas to sto ti Apsu kazes, sad se osjecam kao zatvorenik. Bilo mi je ok dok je vrijeme bilo dobro pa sam s njim isla malo u setnju, ali sada od kad je vrijeme nikakvo jedini dodir s vanjskim svijetom mi je pogled s prozora i eventualno izaci na terasu. 
Da sr razumijemo, on je meni sve na svijetu i ne bi ga mijenjala ni za sto. Vjerojatno je ovo samo sok za psihu i kad se moja psiha pomiri s novim stanjem i to u potpunosti prihvati, bit ce sve super.

----------


## bmaric

> Joj bmaric,nije ti lako.
> Nemam iskustva s depresijom.
> Samo ti zelim pruziti podrsku!
> Nije ti lako...prva beba,samohrano roditeljstvo,problemi s dojenjem i spavanjem i mama koja ti sigurno zeli pomoci ali se ti u svemu tome ne osjecas dobro. 
> Treba ti malo vremena da se snađes u novoj situaciji. Sve ce sjesti na svoje mjesto. Daj si malo vremena.


Hvala ti na podrsci! Sve se sjesti na svoje mjesto, samo moram izdrzati ovo razdoblje.
Dobro je sto sam primjetila i prihvatila da imam postp. dep.

----------


## Jadranka

Ja bi ujutro oko 10 pocela gledat na sat i brojala koliko jos sati do 8 navecer kad bi on zaspao. Trebalo mi je dosta vremena da se opustim i pocnem bas uzivat u njemu.

----------


## Vrci

I ja sam znala nakon svakog budenja brojati koliko ce biti budan do iduceg spavanja.
Mislim da nas odjednom sve sustigne, hormoni, psihicke i fizickr promjene, drugaciji zivot,sve odjednom, i cesto bude previse...

Drzi se...

----------


## željkica

Bmaric,evo i mene da ti dam podrsku,vecini nam je bilo tako ja bi plakala zasto me sve nervira a bio je toliko zeljena beba a onda bi plakala zasto sam tako grozna a volim ga najvise....sve je to normalno  treba snage i proci ce.Puno smo pisale na temi strana roditeljstva o kojoj se ne prica pa kad uhvatis vremena malo procitaj.I da spas za nervoze i grceve NAPA, moj bi i spavao u kolicima ispod nape.veliki poljubac saljem!

----------


## bucka

jooooj cure
kad se samo sjetim
imala sam ili ppd ili zesci baby blues i bilo mi je grozno
tocno onako kako je netko napisao- osjecala sam se ko zatvorenik i zeljela sam svoj stari zivot nazad
imala grozne probleme sa dojenjem, ragade, ranu od epiziotomije...
plakala od 0-24
kad bi vidjela da mi prvorodjenu muz nosi na dojenje znala sam da slijedi nova "tura" bola i plakala jos vise
drzite se
ne znam sto drugo reci
tesko je ali prodje

----------


## bmaric

Hvala cure! Danas sam nesto bolje, ali ne mislim da depresija prolazi, vec je samo bolji dan.
Uvijek sam mislila da mene to ne moze uhvatiti, kao ja sam jaka... malo sutra!

----------


## Kaae

Zasto mislis da ne mozes van s bebom ako je hladnije? Mozes. Ako te veseli setnja, setaj. Obuci bebu i izadji van. Nema vremenskih prilika, osim stvarnih zimskih ekstrema koji se u Hrvatskoj ne dogadjaju, zbog kojih se ne moze izaci u setnju. Postoji samo  losa odjeca u kojoj ne bi trebalo biti vani.

----------


## Jadranka

> Zasto mislis da ne mozes van s bebom ako je hladnije? Mozes. Ako te veseli setnja, setaj. Obuci bebu i izadji van. Nema vremenskih prilika, osim stvarnih zimskih ekstrema koji se u Hrvatskoj ne dogadjaju, zbog kojih se ne moze izaci u setnju. Postoji samo  losa odjeca u kojoj ne bi trebalo biti vani.


Pa dobro, postoji bura protiv koje nikakva odjeca ne pomaze... brrr! Al osim toga, slazem se  :Smile:  Mali malac i ja svako jutro prosetamo s vecim malcem do vrtica - tamo i natrag nekih 45 minuti setnje. Mali je dobro obucen i u nosiljci i skroz mu je toplo. A i popodne cesto prosetamo. Vikendom smo obavezno vani.

----------


## maca papucarica

ja sam sa svojima šetala po orkanskoj buri tako da sam ih (ne toliko od vjetra, koliko od grana, šišarki i sl koje su letjele nemilice) u kolicima zaštitila navlakom za kišu
slažem se, odjeća ne pomaže. 
bebama pomaže plastenik, a nama odraslima jedino ronilačko odijelo  :Grin:

----------


## Kitap

Ako vidiš po sebi da nisi bolje i misliš da neće samo od sebe proći, potraži pomoć...to nije sramota nikakva, naprotiv! Ispričat ću ti svoje iskustvo..
Rodila sam prije godinu dana, negdje otprilike u istom periodu kad i ti (jesen, kiše, kratki dani..depresija sama po sebi). Dok sam bila u bolnici sve je bilo super. Niti je plakao, spavao je super od samog početka, dojenje je odmah išlo....međutim...kad sam nakon par dana došla kući, sve se promijenilo. Počela sam se osjećati kao zatvorenik u vlastitom tijelu. Htjela sam zaspati i probuditi se i misliti da se ovo meni ne dešava. Ispočetka sam mislila da je to samo baby blues i da će proći...ai nije...nakon njegova 3 mjeseca počele su mi crne misli priviđati, bojala sam se ostati sama doma s djetetom, pomišljala sam na najgore...ma užas živi.... sva se naježim kad se uopće toga i sjetim...
Onda sam potražila stručnu pomoć. Bilo mi je neugodno otići kod svoje doktorice pa sam otišla odmah kod privatnog psihijatra. On mi je na to sve rekao da će proći i da sam samo nezrela (jedan od boljih psihajatra u gradu Zagrebu mi dao dijagnozu nezrelosti umjesto da mi je pomogao riješiti problem). No dobro, kako je vrijeme odmicalo dalje, dolazili su topliji dani, ja bi se više družila i konačno nakon njegovih 6 mjeseci počela sam se malo opuštati... Dakle nakon tek 6 mjeseci sam se počela opuštati!!! Do onda sam bila ajme meni, sva sreća mojem mužu što je to trpio...
Par tjedana prije djetetovog prvog rođendana opet me ulovila neka depresija. Ponekad sam se znala pitati pa Bože što je meni ovo trebalo, sa 25 godina, dok druge cure uživaju i izlaze a ja sam se doma zavukla i cijele dane čistim, kuham, brinem se o djetetu, k tome i učim (studentica sam još uvijek :/ ). Počela sam osjećati nervozu prema mužu, prema djetetu, ma prema svima. 
E tad sam rekla samoj sebi dosta je bilo i naručila se konačno kod svoje doktorice. Prvi pregled je bio taman na djetetov prvi rođoendan. Koliko je ta doktorica meni pomogla, ja ti to ne mogu riječima opisati. Ona je meni nakon što me vidjela uplakanu i nakon jedne moje rečenice odmah utvrdila dijagnozu. Rekla je da vidi i kuži da sam preopterećena, da sam pod prevelikim stresom, pogotovo jer još moram učiti i za faks, brinuti se za dijete, za kućanske poslove.... Rekla je da nije nikakva sramota potražiti pomoć i da većina majka se tako osjeća kad rode. Samo neke to lako prihvate, a neke (kao što sam ja) puno teže. Dala mi je neki anksiolitik i trenutno sam na terapiji i puno se bolje osjećam već zadnjih mjesec dana. Puno sam smirenija, strpljivija i veselija. Unatoč hrpi obaveza koje imam i oko faksa i oko djeteta, baš sam super raspoložena. Baš sam danas bila na kontroli i doktorica je rekla da je zadovoljna što mi je puno bolje. Terapiju i dalje nastavljam i konačno sada, nakon godinu dana, počela sam uživati sa svojim djetetom... KONAČNO..  sorry na dugom postu  :Smile:

----------


## Peterlin

Nemam ništa pametno za dodati, sve je već rečeno. Ali prva djetetova zima je često mami teška... Nema tu pravila što učiniti. Ja sam isto išla van kad god sam mogla (a nisam puno, jer sam brzo nakon poroda ponovno ostala trudna) pa je mm morao podnositi moje muke i promjene raspoloženja. 

Meni nije pasalo društvo, išli su mi na živce i moji roditelji i mm-ova mama, čak i on povremeno. Spas su mi bili prijepodnevni sati dok sam bila sama s djetetom. Jednostavno mi je bilo potrebno to vrijeme s djetetom, bez ometanja, da nađemo najbolji način funkcioniranja jer isto smo imali problematičan početak dojenja + grčeve. Sredilo se...

Često sam izlazila, bar na kratko, za vrijeme danjeg svjetla. Organizirala sam si tetu čistilicu 1-2x tjedno na par sati, da ne podivljam zbog zmazane kuće, iako nam je u ono vrijeme to bilo teško platiti. Čovjek smogne novac za to, a reže negdje drugdje. 

bmaric, objasni mami da razumiješ njenu želju da pomogne, ali neka i ona pokuša razumjeti da si ti sada osjetljivija nego inače... Ne znam, puno ovisi o vašem odnosu inače. Ja bih svoju mamu i svekrvu napucala iz kuće (i fakat sam odbijala druženje ako se nisam osjećala dobro). Vi živite zajedno, pa je to drugačije. Probajte naći mjeru - ti isto trebaš malo "lufta" da s djetetom nađeš neki način funkcioniranja, a ona nek pomogne oko logistike (kuhanje, spremanje i slično). AKo joj to uspiješ objasniti na način da shvati kako cijeniš njenu pomoć, ali da je dijete ipak tvoje, onda ste obje na konju. Sretno!

----------


## bmaric

Hvala vam cure! 
Nije mi problem to sto mi mama pomogne u smislu da ga presvuce, nahrani i sl., vec to sto na svaki moj potez ima primjedbu. I svaki put se osjecam sve vise nesposobnija za odgoj svoj djeteta, u tolikoj mjeri da sam pocela osjecati da bez necije pomoci ja to ne bi mogla i da bi dijete samo patilo. Znam da ne bi bilo tako, ali takav je moj osjecaj trenutno. 
A to sto mi pomogne oko njega mi cak i dobro dodje, jer se bar malo mogu odmoriti.
Znam da ce ovo sve proci, samo treba vremena

----------


## bmaric

Razmisljala sam ici psihoterapeutu. Vec sam prije godinu i nesto isla jednoj terapeutkinji, jer mi je trebao netko kome mogu reci sve sto mi je na dusi bez da me osudjuje i mogu vam reci da mi je dobro doslo.
Jedino sto kroz terapiju ima faza kada izadjes od terapeuta i osjecas se jos gore nego sto si dosao i to traje dan-dva, nekom i koji dan duze. E toga me malo strah i ne znam kako bi podnjela to. Jos cu malo razmisliti...

----------


## Peterlin

> Razmisljala sam ici psihoterapeutu. Vec sam prije godinu i nesto isla jednoj terapeutkinji, jer mi je trebao netko kome mogu reci sve sto mi je na dusi bez da me osudjuje i mogu vam reci da mi je dobro doslo.
> Jedino sto kroz terapiju ima faza kada izadjes od terapeuta i osjecas se jos gore nego sto si dosao i to traje dan-dva, nekom i koji dan duze. E toga me malo strah i ne znam kako bi podnjela to. Jos cu malo razmisliti...


A imaš li kakvu prijateljicu/prijatelja da ti posluži kao rame za plakanje kad ti bude trebalo? Ništa ne treba činiti, samo slušati. To je već puno, a može biti i dovoljno. Ali ako osjećaš potrebu za terapijom, idi.

----------


## bmaric

> A imaš li kakvu prijateljicu/prijatelja da ti posluži kao rame za plakanje kad ti bude trebalo? Ništa ne treba činiti, samo slušati. To je već puno, a može biti i dovoljno. Ali ako osjećaš potrebu za terapijom, idi.


Prijatelj/prijateljica mogu osudjivati, pa i inace izbjegavam nekom govoriti kad me nesto muci, jer se to iz slusanja pretvori u savjetovaliste, pa onda pocnu komentari ukraseni osudama. 
Zato i jesam isla terapeutu, jer tu nema savjeta, komentara i sl., vec kroz razgovor i pitanja terapeuta dodjes do sebi najboljeg rjesenja. Prije nisam vjerovala da je to moguce, ali sam se sama uvjerila.

----------


## QueenBee

Mene u ocaj baca 'pomoc' mame i svekrve koje pod tom pomoci smatraju da one uzmu bebu dok ja kuham/perem/usisavam. Ebo to-uzmi ti usisavac, a ja cu bezbrizno gugutat bebi! Koliko god depresivna bila, njih dvije izbjegavam jer mi samo pogorsaju stanje. Kad si neispavan, isplasen i nesiguran-zadnje sto ti treba jest netko tko stalno kvoca 'beba ti je gladna, daj joj malo caja, sto si nervozna toliko' itd.itd.
Koliko god baka-servis bio dobar, toliko i nije zbog te njihove potrebe da stalno sole pamet kako bi se osjecale potrebite i pametne.
bmaric-ja bih rijesila situaciju s majkom otvorenim razgovorom da eliminiram bar dio problema.

----------


## bmaric

QB, vec sam joj rekla da mi svaki dan samo nalazi mane (tako to ona vidi) i da prestane vise s tim. Jedan dan je bilo ok, danas kaze kako je jedini problem sto je naucen na ruke. Ja sam prevrnula ocima i uzdahnula, vidila je to i vise nista nije rekla. 
A to oko hranjenja mi je isto znala govoriti: dijete je gladno, daj mu piti, presvuci ga, cak me nocu znala dizati da ga budim i dam mu jesti. Rekla sam joj da ga prestane toviti, jer nije svaki njegov plac zbog gladi.
Jedva cekam da bude malo veci ili da bar uhvatimo neki ritam, pa vjerujem da ce biti lakse.

----------


## QueenBee

bmaric-sjest ce sve na svoje mjesto gotovo sigurno  :Smile:  probaj sto cesce vanka s malenim kao sto su cure vec napisale. Meni to pomaze da razbijem ucmalost cetiri zida, razbudi me, cure potrose energije i opcenito se sve 4 bolje osjecamo.

----------


## ruki2016

Nisam imala klasičnu ppd, već kako mi je dijagnosticirano-teškoće u prilagodbi. Počelo je u 9 mjesecu trudnoće s nesanicama koje su se nastavile i nakon poroda i bile su tako teške da nisam mogla spavati ni po noći ni po danu (pomagala sam si normabelima..mala doza..koji su nekad pomagali, a nekad i ne). Uz nesanice i osjećaj što je meni ovo trebalo (drugo planirano dijete)..prvo dijete krenulo u školu, a sad sve opet treba  proći ispočetka...svakodnevno plakanje, osjećaj kao da sam u nekom balonu, kao da se sve ovo događa nekome drugome, a ja samo čekam da sve završi da mogu kenuti dalje...ma prestrašno stanje. Lagano je počelo popuštati nakon ljeta...smatram da me odlazak na more preporodio, kao i fizička aktivnost i uzimanje vitamina. Evo naš mezimac ima sad skoro 9 mjeseci a ja se osjećam puno bolje. Tu i tamo imam nesanice ali kako je bilo sad je super.

----------


## Nera

Svakodnevna šetnja svakako pomaže. Mi smo to uveli u rutinu. Bolje su spavali, ja sam bila zadovoljnija, sretnija što nisam samo u 4 zida. A nije mi nikad bio problem spakirati dicu i skupa s njima bilo kuda autom - na izlet, put, veću nabavu...
Svakako odi na terapiju. Pomoći će ti!

----------


## jelena.O

gle možda klincu i to mlijeko nije nije najbolji izbor pa radi toga bljucka

a što se tiče mame, reci joj da si ti mama deteta i da te malko pusti da odradiš kak ti misliš da znaš,

i naravno kaj cure kažu uzmi klinca i skupa se prošetavajte

----------


## Vlattka

Šetanje, šetanje...Inače, meni to muž stalno govori i ja ga lagano ignoriram većinu vremena jer sam dosta inertna, satima se spremam negdje i tako. Onda plačem jer sam stalno kod kuće. Ali stvarno me svaki put izlazak iz kuće preporodi. Kad je beba bila baš mala, bilo mi je bitno da sam negdje blizu kuće ili nekih mjesta gdje ju mogu presvući i nahraniti, inače bih bila još živčanija. Isto tako, i kod kuće nošenje spašava stvar. Ako je beba ok u kolicima, i to je super. Ja više volim nosiljke jer je moja tako mirnija a i ja sam pokretnija.

----------


## Jadranka

Bmaric, sjetih se tvog posta. I ja sam se jucer osjecala ko da sve radim naopacke. Prvo sam se ujutro izderala na starijeg bez razloga (pa dobro... bez nekog bitnog razloga), i to toliko da me pitao: mama, volis li me? A srce moje malo. Onda sam a njim isla na pregled ociju pa je doktorica rekla da ce mu trebat operacija zbog strabizma. On se jadan cijeli prestrasio. Na taj pregled smo cekali sat i pol i normalno da je mladji mali bas tad odlucio prestati sa dnevnim spavanjem i da je cijelo to vrijeme dok nas nije bilo plakao tati. Malisan ni poslije cijeli dan nije mogao zaspati, i bio je nervozan, i imao grcice... i onda smo svi bili nervozni i stalno se svadjali. I bas sam se osjecala kao da nikad dobra mama od mene... danas je pak sasvim druga prica. Mali spava normalno i sve je bolje. Vidit cemo sutra. Uglavnom, dan po dan, i idemo dalje.

----------


## Vlattka

Baš tako, dan po dan. Meni je danas dio po dio dana. Mala je provela veći dio noći budna, pa je rano ustala. Naravno, baš na dan kad moram u bolnicu na neki dogovor. I vodim i nju sa sobom. I tako, ujutro sam totalno luda i nabrušena i na nju i na muža. Nakon spavanja popodne drugi sam čovjek. Sad mi je mala super iako već peti put kmeči i stavljam ju i vadim iz marame. Nekako mi je lakše kad prihvatim i očekujem da ću povremeno šiznuti i izdeprimirati se.

----------


## QueenBee

E i ja potpisujem-dan po dan..moj dan je npr danas losiji. Preksinoc sam spavala sve skupa 4sata u tri navrata, sinoc isto toliko u 2 navrata, preko dana spavanje 0 bodova, a sad evo lezim na ledjima, suze mi frcu od bolova u ledjima jer je malena na meni 24/7. Na jedvite jade sam muza probudila da ju bar na pola sata uzme-jer gospodin veli kako se on mora naspavati jer on radi??? I naravno da tih pola sata mala vristi nemilice i ja ne mogu sklopit oko posto se osjecam kao nemajka. Da ne spominjem stariju kcer koja mi svaki dan kaze da joj dam posla po kuci da mi pomogne i srednju koja ima tantrume jer se osjeca zapostavljeno. I auto nam krepo'. I mala nece u kolica. I starija kaslje i ne idu u vrtic a ovaj tjedan prave ukrase za Katerinski sajam na kojeg ne znam kako cu ih odvest jer nemam auta i muz ce bit na terenu...ima dana kad se sve cini kao 'čemer i jad'. I hvatas se tad za onih par tracaka svjetla kako imate krov nad glavom i kruh na stolu. Ali to su i dani kad se pozelis baciti s balkona-ne karikiram!- ili nesto jos gore sto ti prodje kroz glavu, ali to ni u ludilu ne bi izgovorio naglas. U zadnjih 10 dana sam 3x zamracila i pala dok sam drzala malenu, a muz je preksinoc zaspao i poklopio malu koja se pocela gusiti (istrcala sam ispod tusa na vrijeme).
Tu prvu godinu zaista nije lako i bude svega!

----------


## bmaric

Odem ja s njim van na sat vremena kad je vrijeme lijepo, dobro mi dodje, ali mi je kratko. Naradije bi cijeli dan bila s njim van.
Ujutro mi mama najcesce njega uzme da ja mogu malo odspavati, ja to i napravim, ali se onda osjecam kao losa majka, jer ostavljam dijete baki da bi ja mogla napraviti nesto sto u biti ne moram.
Ja idem dan po dan, tocnije sat po sat, jer nikad ne znam sto ce biti u sljedecem trenutku i napeta sam od tog iscekivanja. Jos su mu poceli grcevi, a ima dana kao npr danas kad ne spava dobro, nervozan je, place cesto, a ja ne znam sto mu je, pa sam i ja nikakva. Sto god pokusam, on se umiri na par min i opet sve ispocetka.

----------


## QueenBee

San trebas-pa vidi sto se meni dogadja zbog nedostatka istog. Nisi nemajka ako ti mama pricuva malenog na sat dva da odspavas.

A beba mozda ima skok u razvoju pa je zato nemirna. I mi smo proveli jos jednu besanu noc kad zaspe na 5 min i to samo na meni. 

Sad cemo i mi van samo da ih nahranim/presvucem/stavim piskit/spremim torbu/obucem sebe...ali sad cemo..samo sto nismo ;p

----------


## jelena.O

a tko ti brani da budeš vanka cio dan s malcem?

----------


## bmaric

> a tko ti brani da budeš vanka cio dan s malcem?


Mislim da je za bebu od 6 tj. malo previse da bude cili dan van

----------


## jelena.O

Je ali opet ne znači da je sat vremena dovoljno, izađite više puta van u setnju

----------


## Lili75

Ja sam u toj dobi djece izlazila po 2-3 puta po sat-dva. Imala sam i ekipu mama pa je bilo bas zabavnk i lqkse j3 bilo podnijet  muku nespavanja kad vidis da su i drugi u istoj situaciji.

----------


## Lili75

Bmaric

moji kad bi bili nervozni ja ih odmah u kolica i van. I mogu ti reci  odmah je bilo bolje i njima i meni  :Grin: 

Dodju takvi dani al i prodju.
sretno drz te se cure! Bit ce to dobro.

----------


## bmaric

Mi se po losem vremenu vozamo u kolicima po kuci. I sada upravo sjedim, marendam, a on u kolicima i ljuljam ga nogom. On se brzo umiri, a ja vjezbam noge  :Very Happy: 

Jucer nam je bio jako dobar dan. On super raspolozen, nije puno plakao, lijepo spavao. Odmah sam i ja bolje

----------


## Jadranka

Super!  :Smile: 

Jel u vas vec kisa? U nas jos nije - tjeram ove velike da se spreme da izadjemo prije nego pocne.

----------


## bmaric

Jos nema kise, ali je uzasno jugo.

----------


## Kaae

bmaric, uopce se ne zezam, beba od 6 tjedana moze biti vani. Dobro se obucite, zastiti kolica (ili ga stavi u nosiljku) i pichi. Mozes. Smijes.

----------


## bmaric

Idemo mi vam vec od 16. dana
 Jucer smo bili cak dva put. Meni to sve super dodje, samo sto bi ja najradije bila cijeli dan van. 
A jucer sam uspjela na 2 sata otici i sama malo u soping.... preporodila sam se!

----------


## Mia_Lena

Super!
Nema toga sto shopping ne moze rijesiti  :rock:

----------


## Peterlin

Eh, shopping... 

Samo da kažem - svi govore o adaptaciji na jaslice, adaptaciji na školu, a nitko mladim mamama ne kaže da i na novorođenu bebu imaju debelu adaptaciju. Tu još dodaš okolinu (netko živi s roditeljima, netko nema nikakvu pomoć, hrpa ih je između te dvije situacije - sve je to za ljude). Ali to često potraje, pogotovo ako ne ide sve baš glatko (a tako je u 90% slučajeva). 

Ništ posebno. Sve u rok službe. Ima, doduše, situacija kad žena stvarno ne može sama iz tog vrzinog kola, ali većina nas je to prošla. 

Ako shopping pomaže - sjajno, go for it!

----------


## pulinka

OK, podižem, prva tema na koju sam naletela, ne, ne radi se o meni, daleko bilo  :Grin: .
Dakle, odradila sam odavno svoje PPD i iskreno, uopšte nisam očekivala situaciju u kojoj sam.
Moja seka je postala mama negde slično kao i bmaric, možda koju nedelju ranije  :Heart: .
Porođaj je bio hitni carski, ostali u bolnici 7 dana zbog sumnje na aspiraciju mekonijuma, beba je bila na antibioticima. 
Od tada beba super napreduje u težini, čak natprosečno, seka je prevazišla sve početne probleme i uspešno doji, sada već puna 3 meseca. 

Naizgled, sve je u redu - ali, ali, ali: mene sestra zove svaki dan, više puta, razgovaram sa njom i po sat, dva svakodnevno kad saberem, skoro svaki put plače, obično nije stigla da jede, spava, istušira se, nema pojma šta bi kuvala, ništa joj se ne radi, sve zaboravlja, misli su joj haotične, logika i zdrav  razum - nepostojeći. Beba ima neke sitne zdravstvene probleme tipa ojeda, bljuckanja, izvijanja itd, itd., koje nju bacaju u histeriju. (pedijatarka joj je neka čudna, stvarno, ne čudi me što se sestra oseća zbunjeno i nesigurno).
Ja sam joj već više puta otvoreno rekla da razmišlja iracionalno, da treba da potraži pomoć psihologa, isto sam rekla i našim roditeljima i njenom mužu. Reakcija-kao zidovima da sam rekla.
Enivej, meni je odavno dosta. Imam svoju porodicu, svoju decu, svoje zdravlje. Ruka i uvo mi se koče od višesatnog telefoniranja u bilo koje doba dana, ne stižem svoje obaveze po kući, psihički se osećam užasno (MM kaže isto za sebe). Ni ja ni on nismo kvalifikovani da joj pomognemo. Ja nisam ni psiholog ni psihijatar i iskreno, umorna sam od vaganja reči i promišljanja da li će neka moja nepromišljena reč da gurne nju i bebu sa ivice- prozora ili terase  :Shock:  :Sad: .
Jutros me je istresla iz kreveta plačući na telefonu jer je guglala ( :Mad: ) i sigurna je da joj beba ima refluks (želučani), i šta ona sad da raaadi???
Ona je totalno nesposobna, citiram njene reči, i treba joj bebu oduzeti, jer ne ume da se brine o njoj, a samo meni veruje, i ne zna šta će....Ona se, citiram, nikad nije brinula ni o kome i ne zna kako se to radi...Trenutno je naša mama sa njom, a meni je pun kufer...
Mislim, to je moja sestra i ja je obožavam, i divno mi je njeno dete, ali ja sam na granici MOJIH psihičkih moći. Ne mogu da se nosim sa takvom obavezom i odgovornošću- već tri meseca, ako računam od porođaja, a realno skoro godinu dana, jer se čujemo svakodnevno otkako je ostala trudna, samo je tada bila puno pozitivnija. 
Meni treba savet, uteha i strategija. Znam da je smešno, ali tako je. 
Uopšte mi nije zabavno da svaki dan od mojih reči zavisi psihofizičko zdravlje jedne mame i male bebe. Iskreno, divim se savetnicama na SOS telefonima.

----------


## marta

Nadji ti sebi psihologa kad vec ona nece. To stanje moze potrajat mjesecima, a iz ovog sto pises izgleda da to nju malo zesce pere.

----------


## pulinka

> Nadji ti sebi psihologa kad vec ona nece. To stanje moze potrajat mjesecima, a iz ovog sto pises izgleda da to nju malo zesce pere.


Pa evo, celo jutro guglam  :Grin:  za sebe neki SOS telefon, to mi je svakako bila prvobitna ideja, ali izgleda da kod nas hitnu pomoć zaslužuju samo žrtve nasilja, ili ne koristim prave ključne reči, ne znam.

Pokušala sam da potražim izokola savet od nekoliko psihologa koje znam, ali nisam puno postigla.
 Finansijski baš i ne mogu platiti ništa privatno, a socijalac mi nije nadohvat ruke, izbor mi je neuropsihijatar a to mi je ipak malo radikalno jer se ne radi o meni, mislim ja uvek mogu prestati da se javljam na telefon samo mi savest ne dozvoljava....

----------


## zutaminuta

> nema pojma šta bi kuvala, ništa joj se ne radi, *sve zaboravlja,* misli su joj haotične, logika i zdrav  razum - nepostojeći.


Kakvo joj je željezo? Meni je nakon prvog poroda bilo tako nisko da sam osjećala potpunu fizičku slabost, umor, ali najgora je bila zaboravljivost. Sa tabletama željeza od 100 mg nadošla, a tek sa željezom od 300 mg preporod.

----------


## pulinka

Bilo je nisko nakon porođaja, ali je pila neke preparate pa joj je pre par nedelja krvna slika bila OK. Moguće da je opet palo, jer je imala neku virozu i nema baš sjajne obroke.

----------


## KrisZg

Meni je stitnjaca bila uzrok slicnom ponasanju, samo ja nisam dramila na van. I takoder od kada uzimam d vitamin,jer sam imala manjak... nakon nekih mjesec dana sam shvatila da nemam epizode depresije.
tebi treba suport da bi njoj bila suport  :Smile: 
Kod svakog je uzrok drugaciji

----------


## Lili75

*Pulinka*,

žao mi je tvoje sestre koja prolazi tako teško razdoblje, ali  tebe i više jer ti imaš svoju obitelj koaj te treba, a trebala bi maltene bit na 2 strane.
Držim fige da uspiješ naći nekog doktora koji će ti pomoći u cijeloj toj situaciji.

Možda još koji put napomenut roditeljima i njenom mužu da počnu utjecat na nju i da je nagovore da zatraži pomoć. Jako mi je poznato ovo kad se ljudi prave da ne vide i da je sve ok kao  proći će samo od sebe. A ha mo'š mislit...

----------


## emily

bas teska situacija  :Sad: 
nije isto kad se radi o clanu obitelji, pogotovo najblizem, kao sto je sestra - ili o nekom nepoznatom, kojeg ces cuti taj cas, i nikad vise
ja znam da ne bih mogla ne javiti se na telefon sestri 

mozda da dogovorite da se cujete samo *jednom dnevno*? u odredjeno vrijeme (popodne, navecer ... kada TEBI najvise odgovara), a ne da te stresa iz kreveta, iz kupaonice, u setnji... pa da se mozes psihicki pripremiti na taj razgovor. 
i da si ti ogranicis koliko dugo mozes biti s njom na telefonu - nakon sto prodje odredjeno vrijeme, kazes moram ici, dijete me zove, kipi mi rucak ... whatever, cujemo se sutra, i poklopis.

Ima li neku prijateljicu, susjedu ... da se uzivo porazgovaraju? i da tebe odtereti barem jedan dan?

ali prije svega - morala bi otici nekom strucnom.

----------


## pulinka

Hvala svima!
Evo, provela sam dan van kuće, sa decom, MM-om i jednom dragom prijateljicom kojoj sam se izjadala. Mob. mi je isključen i trenutno se osećam puno bolje, iako sam svesna da problem nije nestao i da i dalje nemam dugoročno rešenje.
Moguće je da postoji neki organski uzrok sestrine depresije, i meni su se u jednom trenutku hormoni štitnjače malo poremetili, a bila sam i anemična nakon porođaja pa znam kako sve to može jako da utiče na raspoloženje.
 Ali uzalud kad ona odbija da ode makar kod dr. opšte prakse, mislim da uzima neki multivitaminski preparat trenutno ali on očigledno nema efekat na njeno psihičko stanje....
Probala sam više puta da dogovorim to pravilo "jednom dnevno" u vreme kada meni odgovara, ali ona ga krši gotovo svaki dan, uz silna izvinjenja, doduše, ali šta ja imam od izvinjenja...Ako je otkačim uz izgovor-ili jer mi stvarno kipi ručak a potrebna sam i deci, ona zove opet. I opet. Uz silna izvinjenja... I opet. Sa jezivom upornošću. 
Ima prijateljice, za koje tvrdi da joj samo ruše samopouzdanje. Nije toliko bliska sa susedima, jer se preselila tamo par nedelja pre rođenja bebe, što je sigurno isto deo problema, ali to je svojevremeno bila njena velika želja, sada tvrdi da je pogrešila.
Od mojih roditelja teško da će biti neke koristi, oni mahom imaju taktiku "noja i glave u pesku", vidim da i njen muž ide tim putem. Valjda im svima baš odgovara da sestra proganja mene a ne njih, jer tako problem imam ja, a ne oni.

----------


## pulinka

Dalji razvoj situacije: moji roditelji su juče konačno zaključili da treba da dolaze kod sestre svaki dan. Nadam se da će ih ta volja držati što duže, bar 4-5 dana. Poznajući ih, teško da mogu očekivati više. Ali valjda ću se ja malo odmoriti.
Trenutno sam u stanju jake ljutnje, ne na sestru već na ljude koji su trebali i mogli da joj pruže podršku, i koje sam ja više puta direktno molila za to. Ali već sam napisala mnogo više privatnih detalja o tuđem životu nego što sam htela. Hvala vama za podršku u svakom slučaju  :Smile: .

----------


## marta

Ponekad ljudi prepoznaju problem tek kad se popizdi.

----------


## pulinka

Tako nekako  :Smile:

----------


## jelena.O

Koliko sam shvatila muž nije baš od koristi?

----------


## pulinka

Nije...Tj. nije što se tiče rešavanja depresije, za ostalo ne znam, jer celu situaciju saznajem samo iz sestrinog viđenja, koje i nije baš racionalno. 

Činjenica je da vrlo malo vremena provodi kod kuće, a da ne bi moralo biti tako jer je u poslu sam svoj gazda. On je jedan od retkih koji svojevoljno ne uzima mesečno ni jedan jedini slobodan dan, a ako se slučajno i desi da posla ima malo, on nađe sebi neku aktivnost za opuštanje van kuće.

Ali to je bilo tako i pre deteta.
Trenutno sam najbliža rešenju u vidu onog naslova: "Reći NE mirne savesti".

Poslednjih mesec dana su deca i MM proveli naizmenično sa varičelama, mesec dana ja naizmenično skidam temperaturu, mackam kraste, tešim kad ih svrbi, radim dve nedelje sama sve nabavke, nadoknađujem 3 nedelje izgubljenog gradiva prvog razreda i kačim virozu na virozu, prošla sam 3 viroze u 3 nedelje, i sve vreme sam 3 puta dnevno available za sestru na telefonu u bilo koje doba dana i usred bilo kod posla. 

Pa se mislim, ako moja sestra nema obzira prema meni, mom zdravlju, mom životu, obavezama, deci, porodici - pa zar nije onda opravdano da ja sama počnem ponovo da stavljam na prvo mesto svoju porodicu, umesto tuđe?
Tri meseca joj pružam podršku, očigledno nisam baš uspešna jer napretka u  njenom stanju nema, a ja sam na šteti. Čemu nastavljati takav odnos  dalje?
Juče sam izignorisala pozive, potpuno, nakon što sam proverila da li su moji roditelji sa njom. 
Danas su oni ponovo sa njom, poziva konačno NEMA i ja sam uradila neverovatno mnogo u toku dana, koliko odavno nisam. 
I osećam se rasterećeno.
I sve manje me muči savest.

----------


## Peterlin

U pravu si. Ne treba te mučiti savjest. Ti si svoje odradila, a sigurno ima i drugih osoba koje tvojoj sestri mogu pomoći. U prvom redu, ona sama sebi treba početi pomagati ili potražiti pomoć. 

Ne daj da od tebe ljudi naprave štaku. Takvih se navika teško okaniti i nisu dobre ni za koga. Sretno!

----------


## pulinka

> U pravu si. Ne treba te mučiti savjest. Ti si svoje odradila, a sigurno ima i drugih osoba koje tvojoj sestri mogu pomoći. U prvom redu, ona sama sebi treba početi pomagati ili potražiti pomoć. 
> 
> Ne daj da od tebe ljudi naprave štaku. Takvih se navika teško okaniti i nisu dobre ni za koga. Sretno!


 
Hvala! I ja tako mislim.
Sestri sam štaka celog njenog života, ali mislim da je punih 30 godina zaista dovoljno od mene.
Vreme joj je da konačno nauči da se oslanja sama na sebe - ili bar da se prebaci na nekog drugog...

----------


## sirius

> Hvala! I ja tako mislim.
> Sestri sam štaka celog njenog života, ali mislim da je punih 30 godina zaista dovoljno od mene.
> Vreme joj je da konačno nauči da se oslanja sama na sebe - ili bar da se prebaci na nekog drugog...


Ako se nije do sada ponasala tako ekstremno , tada je bolesna.
Depresija JEST bolest i za nju treba potraziti pomoc.
Nije dovoljno reci da se misli pozitivno, problem je u disbalansu organizma , a to zahtjeva pomoc.

----------


## nanimira

Mislim da sad nije vrijeme da otkantavaš sestru u bilo kojem obliku, nego da eventualno više forsiraš da potraži adekvatnu pomoć. Daj se stavi u njezinu poziciju-imaš samo nju a ona, bez obzira na sve, odluči više ti ne pomagati?!?

Bez uvrede, ali mislim da je to pogrešno,posebno ako ju puca bilo koji oblik postporođajnih  neuroza i/ili psihoza.

----------


## pulinka

> Ako se nije do sada ponasala tako ekstremno , tada je bolesna.
> Depresija JEST bolest i za nju treba potraziti pomoc.
> Nije dovoljno reci da se misli pozitivno, problem je u disbalansu organizma , a to zahtjeva pomoc.


Sirius, ja se i više nego slažem sa tobom! 
I o tome sam više puta neuvijeno i otvoreno pričala sa njom samom, sa njenim mužem, sa našim roditeljima, pročitaj gore.
Ja odavno mislim da nisam kompetentna da joj pomognem, i to me grozno uznemirava. 
Ali ja živim 50km od nje, približne smo težine, visine i snage i nije mi baš najjasnije na koji način bih silom mogla da je ubedim da odemo po nekakvu pomoć, a ona se ne da ubediti nekim razumnim argumentima.
Osim toga, koliko znam, pomoć podrazumeva puno više od jedne posete lekaru, to je proces, treba proveriti verovatno niz organskih uzroka, pa otići više puta na razgovor psihologu i ko zna šta sve ne. 
S obzirom da ja nemam skoro nikakvu logistiku za čuvanje svoje dece od 5 i 7 godina osim same sebe i zaposlenog muža koji ne može sebi da bira radno vreme, niti imam ekstra prihod kojim bi mogla isfinansirati svoj put do sestre, put do dr.-a sa njom, lab. analize itd. itd., i da pri tom ona nije samohrana majka, da su roditelji na manje 10km od nje i imaju i vremena i novca da joj se posvete, mislim da je vreme da budem nemilosrdna i pobrinem se za sebe. 
Jer ako kojim slučajem psihički ili fizički puknem ja, nema nikog osim MM-a ko će biti tu da podigne mene. 
A dalji razgovor sa sestrom ne koristi ni meni ni njoj, ja sam svoje zalihe empatije totalno iskoristila i mogu samo da joj nanesem dodatnu štetu.
Da li se ranije ponašala tako- ne znam, mi smo svi porodično skloni dramljenju, neutemeljeno niskog samopouzdanja u odnosu na realna postignuća i skloni da gazimo po tuđim granicama i ne uvažavamo tuđa osećanja čak i kada nam se nacrtaju - ali kod nje te crte jesu oduvek jako naglašene.

----------


## pulinka

Nanimira, sad vidim tvoj odgovor, evo vidi šta sam napisala sirius. Nije baš da ima samo mene, nego ona to u svojoj glavi tako vidi. 
Sa druge strane, ja imam samo MM-a, a ni ja nisam psihički baš stabilna tvrđava.
Lako je reći "forsiraj", ima li neko razrađenu realnu strategiju kako odraslu osobu naterati na nešto što ona odbija?
Realno, sa moje tačke gledišta, ja se osećam kao žrtva bulling-a. A njoj ne pomažem, jer da joj išta pomažem, valjda bi bila konačno u stanju da pregura 24h bez mene?

----------


## sirius

Gledaj, tvoja sestra po onome sto pises ima depresiju.
Depresija je bolest, i depresija se lijeci.
Kako ces ( i da li ces upoce) ti sestri ( sa kojom si ocito bliska, i kojoj si najveci oslonac i autoritet) pomoci -nemam pojma.
Ja ti samo kazem da ako ona ima depresiju tada iz nje progovara depresija. 
Prava ona je negdje unutra zarobljena .

----------


## pulinka

Razumem ja to.
I ne zameram joj, tj. mogu da razumem zašto se ponaša užasno sebično, neracionalno itd, itd. 
(Ako joj nešto zameram, zameram joj niz saveta koje je tražila od mene pre pravljenja deteta, koje sam joj ja dala, koje ona nije poslušala i sad su se posledice svom silom svalile na nju).
 Ali svaka pomoć njoj zahtevala bi da uložim neverovatno veliki deo svog života u to. 

Praktično bih trebala da živim njen život, sa njom, mesecima i staram se o njoj - i o njenom detetu. 
Ali kako?
 Ona ima muža. Koji ne vidi bolest. 
I misli isto što i moji roditelji, da sam užasno sebična što ne želim da porazgovaram sa sestrom par puta dnevno - po par sati, o njenim jezivo depresivnim i nerealnim strahovima i problemima....Sram me bilo. 
Ja sam zaista na sebičnoj raskrsnici- ili njeno psihičko zdravlje - ili moje. Depresija se leči, ali je bolje pokušati je sprečiti. I mojoj deci treba zdrava mama.

----------


## Lili75

Ja mislim da bi pulinka radi svog psihickog zdravlja trebala podvuci odredjenu granicu tj.dozirati ucestalost tih poziva i razgovora sa.sestrom.
Ne kazem da prekine kontakt sa.sestrom nego i da sacuva sebe i svoju obitelj.

drz.se pulinka :hugs:

----------


## Lili75

[QUOTE=pulinka;2945004
Da li se ranije ponašala tako- ne znam, mi smo svi porodično skloni dramljenju, neutemeljeno niskog samopouzdanja u odnosu na realna postignuća i skloni da gazimo po tuđim granicama i ne uvažavamo tuđa osećanja čak i kada nam se nacrtaju - ali kod nje te crte jesu oduvek jako naglašene.[/QUOTE]

i zbog ovoga mi je jako zao posebno zbog  neopravdanog osjecaja niskog samopouzdanja  :Sad:  sad je vrijeme da postavis svoje granice.

----------


## nanimira

Prošla sam jednu epizodu 4mjeseca nakon poroda i nakon što me opalila pareza facijalisa, bilo mi je užasno, stravični panični napadaji...kad sam postala svjesna da mi je sve gore, da misli ne jenjavaju nego su sve izraženije i da maltene ne mogu otvorit oči ujutro bez PN, odlučila sam otići kod psihijatra ( dobila terapiju).
Nije mi ni danas najbolje, ali ni ne očekujem da bude. Uz to imam i druge zdravstvene probleme koji itekako utječu na moje psihičko stanje. ( hashimoto, PCO itd.itd.)

Da nije bilo moje mame i muža, ne znam kako bi brinula o sebi a kamoli o djetetu-to je paralizirajući strah koji ne jenjava, misli toliko nasilne prirode koje ne možeš ugasiti bez žešće KBT, naravno da su još teži jer sam bila neispavana, izmučena od poroda, s krvnom slikom ajd bok i poludjelom štitnjačom do bola.

Da je meni tad netko rekao da mu je dosta brige o meni, da neka nađem nekog drugog ( a volim i vjerujem tim ljudima najviše na svijetu) mislim da bi situacija postala užasna.

Ni mami ni suprugu nije bilo jasno da je meni užasno loše i da nisam u stanju za probudit se ujutro a kamoli išta drugo, jer kao-ja sam sve radila- a 99 posto nisma bila svjesna. Isto tako, ni njima nije bilo lako- suprug se nebrojeno puta vraćao kući s posla samo da bi me umirio, mama je ama baš sve radila umjesto mene, ja sam samo dojila i spavala. MOj problem je bio i taj što sam zbog te pareze imala i strašne bolove u tom dijelu glave, vrtoglavice, nisam imala sline ni okusa, oko mi je stano bilo otvoreno i nepomično, nisam smjela uzimati lijekove zbog dojenja nego plakati i plakati ( a onda suze ne bi potekle jer je bio živac oštećen) a na svaki osmjeh moje djevojčice nasmijala bih se jednom stranom lica, pa kad bi se pogledala u ogledalo, imala sam što vidjeti- iskrivljeno tijelo od poroda, iskrivljeno lice od pareze, iskrivljena psiha od svih strahova...

Bez mame i muža ne bih uspjela ozdraviti dovoljno da preuzmem brigu o sebi i malenoj...zato te molim, ne odustaj od sestre- radije sjedni na hebeni tel. i zovi i budi dosadna svima redom da joj pomognu. 

Oni možda nisu svjesni da je ona u tako lošoj situaciji, možda joj je neugodno reći im ( ne zbog povjerenja nego zbog osude)...tvoja dječica su već velika, možeš im objasniti da teti nije dobro i da mama mora malo pomagati, da im tad nećeš bit na raspolaganju 100%...a ni 50km nije sad neka strašna udaljenost da ne možeš jednom s njima sjest u auto/bus/vlak i odfurat sestru na hitnu psihijatriju.... ne znam,sigurno postoji i neki drugi način da olakšaš sebi i njoj...nije to lagano, vjerujem ti kad tako pišeš, vidjela sam iz prve ruke, al zar je rješenje odustati?

----------


## casa

A da pozoves sestru i bebu sebi? Recimo,  onda bi prvo imala uvid u to koliko je stanje ozbiljno,  ona bi te se nauzivala,  vidjela bi da imas djecu i obaveze,  to bi ju malo okupiralo,  mogla bi s njom uzivo razgovarati da ode po pomoć... 
Meni je kuci bila situacija netipična pa mi je brat apsolutno blizak,  ono bas jako. I ne mogu zamisliti da bih u situaciji u kojoj on nije dobro,  cuvala svoje granice.
Što se tiče liječnika,  nazoves sestrina muža i kažeš evo me u 3 dok joj radi od 2 a naruceni smo u 3i po i nema os nes... Nego idemo. I njoj tako objasnis,  jasno,  kratko i bez pregovaranja.

----------


## casa

Moja mama je psihički bolesnik i vjeruj mi da je postotak onih koji sami izraze zelju da posjete lijecnika jako mal. Bez obitelji koja će osobu stavit u auto i odvest jako teško. Ako je to prava depresija,  ona ne može odlučiti lijeciti se jer upravo tu ju bolest koči. 
I naravno,  ona ima i druge ljude,  kao i ti. Ali odabrala je tebe kao osobu od povjerenja u bolesti. To je teret ali je i prilika za liječenje.

----------


## Peterlin

> Moja mama je psihički bolesnik i vjeruj mi da je postotak onih koji sami izraze zelju da posjete lijecnika jako mal. Bez obitelji koja će osobu stavit u auto i odvest jako teško. Ako je to prava depresija,  ona ne može odlučiti lijeciti se jer upravo tu ju bolest koči. 
> I naravno,  ona ima i druge ljude,  kao i ti. Ali odabrala je tebe kao osobu od povjerenja u bolesti. To je teret ali je i prilika za liječenje.


U prevu si, aliiiii pulinka je lijepo napisala da drugi ljudi ne vide problem niti su spremni pomoći. Da bi se psihički bolesnu osobu pritjeralo na liječenje, SVI bi oni trebali puhati u isti rog, ali to ne čine iz raznih razloga koje mi ne znamo. 

I što bi sad pulinka trebala? Pozvati sestru ibebu i sebi pokvariti praznike? Nemojte mi zamjeriti, ali ja to ne bih učinila da sam na njenom mjestu.  Distancirala bih se na neko vrijeme, dala bih priliku drugim ljudima da npodmetnu rame i /ili napokon uoče problem. 

Pa nije pulinka rekla da se odriče sestre zabogamiloga.... Rekla je da joj je to sve preteško i naporno, da negativno utječe na nju samu i njenu obitelj. Stvarno se treba malo odmaknuti, a kad ekipa (sestrini roditelji, muž, itakodalje, pa i sestra sama) shvate da treba nešto poduzeti, stvari će se napokon početi rješavati. Tada se može ponovno uključiti i pogurati u pravom smjeru. Dokle god ona uskače, ne rješava se ništa i to je loše za sve umočene.

----------


## casa

Vjerojatno imaš pravo al osobno znam da ne bih mogla distancirati se. Bolilo bi me da mi sestra loše a ja se ne javljam.. Al ja stvarno govorim iz svojih cipela gdje mi brat kao djeca..

----------


## Dijana

Pa pulinka,ako si joj stajala na raspolaganju tri mjeseca prije poroda, a i prije poroda, a imaš i svoju djecu i obaveze, uložila si i svoju ljubav i dobru volju da pomogneš, a nije pomoglo NIŠTA, mislim stvarno da je vrijeme da promijeniš pristup. Ukoliko je ona toliko uporna u zvanju, odredi kad ćeš se javiti, a u ostalo vrijeme ti možda ne preostaje ništa nego ignorirati pozive. Ako procijeniš da je u nekom težem stanju, nazovi šogora,ili svoje.
Mislim da ti to, uz udaljenost, svoju obitelj, ali i uz totalni izostanak feedbacka za svoj dosadašnji trud, to ne možeš više hendlati, osim što si na putu da upropastiš i sebe, a da njoj i dalje ništa ne pomogneš. A da za tri mjeseca nije mogla potražiti stručnu pomoć, pa sigurno je mogla.
I nemoj se gristi, niti dopustiti da ti itko nametne grižnju savjesti.

----------


## Apsu

Imamo u obitelji slucaj gdje je zena strasno htjela postat mama, godinama pokusavala i neizmjerno se veselila porodu i djeci. Kad su se blizanci rodili ona je skroz pukla, od normalne osobe postala uplasena, depresivna i nije zeljela ni trena ostat sama a djecom, mjesecima je s njom morao biti netko, bilo tko.
Puno godina nakon toga ona je i dalje na terapiji tabletama, promjenjene licnosti za cijeli život..

Takve osobe trebaju svu mogucu paznju i razumijevanje, koliko god tesko bilo, ako je u pitanju prava bolest onda se stvarno treba nesto ozbiljno poduzeti..

----------


## jelena.O

Moje mišljenje je da se muž mora početi skrbiti o ženi i djetetu, nažalost dok su roditelji tu po cijele dane on neće htjeti mrdnuti, eventualno rješenje je da roditelji dođu ako je baš potrebno prema potrebi i to u vrijeme kad je sama doma.sestra se treba početi skrbiti o sebi, izaći malo van s djetetom i slično, što opet vjerojatno ne radi ako su roditelji stalno tu. 
Znači pokrenuti muža, i aktivirati nju

----------


## nanimira

sve to stoji pod uvjetom da sestra nema postporođajnu neurozu bilo kojeg tipa. tada sestra ne može sama skrbiti niti o sebi, niti o djetetu.

----------


## jelena.O

Baš u tom slučaju muž se mora pokrenuti i počinje skrbiti o onima doma tim više što nema *nadnicarski * posao

----------


## casa

Problema ne bi bilo da je muž to spreman. Pitanje je što kad nije... Ne znam što je pravo rješenje ali nekako tuđi postupci ne mogu opravdati moje.

----------


## jelena.O

Možda si ne može priznati da može pomoći ili drugo što većinom je ne želi žrtvovati svoju slobodu

----------


## Peterlin

> Problema ne bi bilo da je muž to spreman. Pitanje je što kad nije... Ne znam što je pravo rješenje ali nekako tuđi postupci ne mogu opravdati moje.


Ovdje se postavlja pitanje "tko je vlasnik problema". 

Da bi se riješilo, mogli bi članovi obitelji sjesti zajedno, sa ili bez mlade mame (odnosno prvo možda bez, pa onda sa...), dogovoriti ZAJEDNO kako postupiti i onda krenuti i organizirati plan aktivnosti - obiteljski liječnik, psiholog, specijalisti po potrebi + logistika oko bebice tako da nikome ne bude previše. Ali za to treba imati volje. 

S druge strane, ako muž nema volje podmetnuti rame za svoju ženu i dijete, ne vidim što se dobro može postići ako sestra i roditelji podmeću rame. Može to tako neko vrijeme (kako je i išlo - pulinka baš o tome piše) ali ako se vidi da to ne daje rezultate, nužno je uključiti muža. Ako je nezainteresiran, tja - ne znam što bih rekla... Neki problemi nemaju rješenja. Ne mislim da bi pulinka trebala sve svoje ostaviti i rasprostrti se kao tepih. Dugo je to činila, možda i predugo, pa se ništa nije popravilo.

----------


## NanoiBeba

peterlin kao i uvijek pametno zbori

----------


## jelena.O

Treba ga zainteresirati! Shvaćam ja da on ima slobodu ali čini mi se da ima malo previše slobode

----------


## casa

Ma sve to stoji ali kako onda pustiti? Etoja to do danas nisam naučila... Kako gledati da ti sestra nije dobro i ne raditi ništa jer joj muž pi...

----------


## pulinka

Nije me bilo na forumu ovih dana, ali sada sam sve pažljivo pročitala i hvala vam svima za odgovore, o svemu tome i sama razmišljam svakodnevno.

Trenutno je situacija takva da su svi u porodici svesni problema i prihvatili su se rešavanja. 
Nemojte mi zameriti ako za sada ne napišem ništa detaljnije.
Hvala svima za mišljenja, podršku i iskustva. Puno mi znače.

----------


## Peterlin

Ovo je već veliki korak u pravom smjeru. Detalji stvarno nisu bitni. 

Držim vam svima fige! Sretno!

----------


## pulinka

Peterlin, hvala!

Pitaću ovde, a i na drugim temama jer mi je hitno, dakle, *koji antidepresivi su dozvoljeni uz dojenje*?

Socijalni psiholog i psihijatar su izričiti u tome da _nijedan_ antidepresiv ne ide uz dojenje.
Štaviše, dr. ne želi da prepiše ni jedan lek dok ne dobije crno na belo potvrdu gin-a da je laktacija medikanmentozno prekinuta  :Sad: .

Meni je to toliko varvarski da sam bez reči  :Sad: .
Hvala unapred!

----------


## Peterlin

> Peterlin, hvala!
> 
> Pitaću ovde, a i na drugim temama jer mi je hitno, dakle, *koji antidepresivi su dozvoljeni uz dojenje*?
> 
> Socijalni psiholog i psihijatar su izričiti u tome da _nijedan_ antidepresiv ne ide uz dojenje.
> Štaviše, dr. ne želi da prepiše ni jedan lek dok ne dobije crno na belo potvrdu gin-a da je laktacija medikanmentozno prekinuta .
> 
> Meni je to toliko varvarski da sam bez reči .
> Hvala unapred!


Ne znam ništa o tome, ali imaš stari topic - nadam se da će ti biti od pomoći: http://forum.roda.hr/threads/78075-D...-antidepresivi

----------


## sirius

> Peterlin, hvala!
> 
> Pitaću ovde, a i na drugim temama jer mi je hitno, dakle, *koji antidepresivi su dozvoljeni uz dojenje*?
> 
> Socijalni psiholog i psihijatar su izričiti u tome da _nijedan_ antidepresiv ne ide uz dojenje.
> Štaviše, dr. ne želi da prepiše ni jedan lek dok ne dobije crno na belo potvrdu gin-a da je laktacija medikanmentozno prekinuta .
> 
> Meni je to toliko varvarski da sam bez reči .
> Hvala unapred!


 Javi se na Rodinu SOS grupu za dojenje na FB. Tamo je aktivnije i brze ces dobiti odgovor.

----------


## pulinka

Hvala!

----------


## nanimira

ovako, ako ti nitko još nije javio- imaš opciju nazvati farmakologiju u bolnicu i oni ti mogu dati savjet. također, neonatološki odjel ako ima i potporu dojenju može dati tu informaciju. 

Ja sam s Cipralexom ( escitalopram , SSRI, još znan i kao Elicea) mogla dojiti, nakon pauze od 5 sati od posljednjeg podoja, mada on spada u istu skupinu kao i ibrufen. mi smo već bili počeli s dohranom pa sam tako to organizirala.

----------


## pulinka

Pisala sam na drugoj temi ali ponoviću i ovde-pošto su praznici ne mogu da dobijem nikoga na telefon, pokušaću još sutra ali okvirni dogovor je sačekamo da praznici prođu i onda potražimo još jedno, treće mišljenje. Jer je soc. psihijatar za uključivanje lekova a soc. psiholog (koga je upravo psihijatar zamolila za mišljenje) smatra da vredi pokušati bez lekova. Ja nemam komentar osim da sam zbunjena.
Nanimira, hvala za info. 
Stvar je u tome što je dr. izričita u tome da se dojiti ne sme i tačka. Dojilja od svih lekova sme da popije samo paracetamol i tačka. 
Umorna sam od gluposti i neobrazovanosti onih koji bi trebalo da budu najobrazovaniji i najsaosećajniji....

----------


## sirius

Ocekivati je da psiholog predlaze pristup bez lijekova, a psihijatar sa lijekovima.
To su potpuno dvije razlicite struke, sa potpuno dva razlicita pristupa.
 Nadite drugog psihijatra koji se bolje razumije u farmakoterapiju koja je kompatibilna sa dojenjem.

----------


## Bubica

pristup bez lijekova uopće ne isključuje pristup s lijekovima, tj. i lijekovi i psihiterapija se mogu, dapače, gurati paralelno
psiholog ne propisuje lijekove, o tome odlučuje psihijatar...lijekovi nisu zlo, ako se procijeni da bez njih ne ide, posebice za početak...a pretpostavljam da stvarno postoje antidepresivi koji idu uz dojenje

----------


## emily

> Stvar je u tome što je dr. izričita u tome da se dojiti ne sme i tačka. Dojilja od svih lekova sme da popije samo paracetamol i tačka. 
> ....


ova dr. je psihologica?
koliko znam, lijekove ordiniraju pshijatri

a ovaj stav - samo paracetamol i nista drugo za dojilje - kazuje da nema pojma, niti se trudi saznati (i vidjeti postoji li nesto kako bi pomogla svojoj pacijentici)
 :Sad: 

trazite drugo, trece misljenje, ako je potrebno

skoro svaki lijek ima svoju varijantu koja je kompatibilna dojenju
zaista ih je jaako mali broj koji nemaju

sve ovisi naravno i o dijagnozi, i o procjeni koristi/stete za majku i dijete

----------


## pulinka

> ova dr. je psihologica?
> 
> a ovaj stav - samo paracetamol i nista drugo za dojilje - kazuje da nema pojma, niti se trudi saznati (i vidjeti postoji li nesto kako bi pomogla svojoj pacijentici)


Ne, psihijatar. Psiholog nije za lekove iz drugog razloga-prema njenoj proceni stanje nije takvo da zahteva lekove. (Uostalom, i psihijatar je ostavila sestri vremena da razmisli i dođe ponovo kod nje.)
Uopšte se ne smatram kompetentnom da komentarišem njihova mišljenja, samo sam stavila iskrenu primedbu da sam zbunjena jer nemam previše iskustva sa načinom njihovog rada.

Naravno da lekovi nisu zlo, i naravno da očekujem da psihijatar i psiholog imaju drugačiji pristup, samo ne znam zašto izbor mora da se svede na dve loše opcije kada najverovatnije postoji i treći najoptimalniji izbor. I to u ovo informatičko doba kada svaki laik može da pročita koliko se svetska praksa razlikuje od naše a sigurno isto to i više može da uradi i stručnjak- ako hoće. 
Jedna stvar je situacija u kojoj izbor ne postoji, a druga stvar je uskratiti pacijentu izbor iz vrlo opskurnih razloga. 
Mislim, koliko puta sam videla žene koje se muče i ne doje danima jer su pod antibiotikom ili izbegavaju potrebne antibiotike samo zato što doktor "ne želi da preuzme taj rizik". Najlakše je sakriti se iza te fraze. 
Potražićemo drugo mišljenje, postoji u gradu i privatna praksa, definitivno ću pokušati da pronađem nekog farmaceuta koji bi dao relevantno mišljenje o antidepresivima, mada za ovo drugo ne znam odakle da počnem, ali snaći ću se već  :Smile: .

----------


## Jadranka

Svakako potrazite drugo misljenje.

Al na kraju, majcino zdravlje je vaznije od toga jel bebica dojena ili nije. Nemojte joj u ovakvoj situaciji nabijat stres oko dojenja. Ako moze s lijekovima super, al ako ne moze, isto dobro. Bebica ce bit ok, vazno je pomoc mami.

----------


## nanimira

potpisujem jadranku..ja sam gadno opsesirala oko toga pa mi je bilo još i gore. al sam našla način, držim fige da nađete i vi !

----------


## Sybila

Pratim temu iako se ne ukljucujem puno, vidim da je sve pod kontrolom  :Smile:  ali na jedno moram reagirati - psiholog nema edukaciju iz farmakoterapije, psiholog ne donosi odluku o farmakoterapiji i psiholog se nema sto mijesati u preporuku psihijatra po pitanju lijekova. Znam, psiholog sam. 
Ono sto mogu znati iz vlastita iskustva je da ako psihijatar kaze da uzme lijekove, neka uzme lijekove. A da je meni dosla prije psihijatra, odmah bi ju poslala da joj psihijatar nesto propise jer je stanje lose, radi se o mladoj majci sa najvjerojatnije skroz smrdanom biokemijom i nema smisla rastezati terapiju da se vidi hoce li i sto raditi bez lijekova, kad ce joj lijekovi pomoci da dobije temelj na kojem moze graditi dalje.
Spomenuli ste da idete po drugo misljenje - otiđite, definitivno. Ne znam za dojenje, ali bitnija je mama koja je dobro od dojenja. Sretno!  :Smile:

----------


## emily

> Ne znam za dojenje, ali bitnija je mama koja je dobro od dojenja. Sretno!


nitko ne propagira dojenje pod svaku cijenu

cinjenica je da se precesto "prepisuje" prekid dojenja, jer lijecnici ne znaju/ne vide/bas ih briga o vaznosti dojenja za dijete, i za majku
a to je prezalosno, i porazavajuce jer bi bas oni morali biti prvi koji ce ga braniti

ovdje se radi o djetetu od 3 mjeseca!
najmanje sto psihijatar moze uciniti je da se potrudi i provjeri postoji li lijek koji ide uz dojenje
ako ne postoji, a lijecenje je neophodno i ne moze se odgoditi - onda je prekid dojenja jedina opcija

----------


## Ayan

Pulinka znam da moja psihijatrica ima zenu koja doji uz zoloft.ako se ne varam to je antidepresiv?
Ovo joj je th.koja je dana uz prethodnu konzultaciju s farmakologom na rebru.

----------


## casa

I dojenje ovdje i nije važno samo zbog djeteta već zbog majke. Žena u depresiji ce vjerojatno prekid dojenja zbog vlastita liječenja doživjeti kao poraz,  kao potvrdu činjenice da je nesposobna majka. Taj dio se psihijatra itekako tiče. U slučaju da lijeka koji ide uz dojenje nema,  ovim se treba pozabaviti... 
Cimerica moje mame iz vrapca je pila terapiju uz dojenje... Kakvu ne znam,  ali znam da je i da je prestala dojit tek po hospitalizaciji.

----------


## sasa

Psihijatar je rekao sta je rekao jer doista nema antidepresiva za kojeg se sa sigurnoscu moze reci da nece stetiti djetetu. Eto- tako je po literaturi. Zene naravno ponekad piju antidepresive uz dojenje ili u trudnoci. Pitanje je o kojem lijeku psihijatar razmislja- jeli jasno da je u pitanju antidepresiv?!? A onda treba razmisliti o cost benefitu dojenja. Takodjer sam misljenja da ne bi bilo lose kontaktirati i klinickog farmakologa. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## sasa

Pulinka ne znam gdje zivis ali svaki KBC mora imati klinickog farmakologa i njega bi se trebalo moci dobiti na telefon.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Kaae

Prema literaturi kojoj imam pristup kao LLL savjetnik, nema antidepresiva koji sa sigurnoscu ne stite djetetu, ali opcenito nema puno lijekova u toj kategoriji. Postoje terapije koje se smiju uzimati (i u praksi se uzimaju) kad je korist za majku veca od eventualne stete za dijete.

----------


## pulinka

> Prema literaturi kojoj imam pristup kao LLL savjetnik, nema antidepresiva koji sa sigurnoscu ne stite djetetu, ali opcenito nema puno lijekova u toj kategoriji. Postoje terapije koje se smiju uzimati (i u praksi se uzimaju) kad je korist za majku veca od eventualne stete za dijete.


Upravo na ovo i mislim.
Gledano strogo, majka dojilja bi trebalo da bude u savršenom zdravstvenom stanju bar godinu dana.
Realno, to nije baš uvek moguće. 
I nemali broj majki ipak ima neku hroničnu bolest koja zahteva terapiju.

Sasa, Novi Sad nam je najbliži, tamo ću prvo  potražiti nadležnog farmakologa, pa dokle stignem.
Stav dr.-a je da nikakva terapija nikakvim lekovima koje psihijatar ima ovlašćenje da prepiše ne dolazi u obzir dok žena doji. 
Čak ni jednokratna najniža doza Bensedina, koji joj je u trudnoći bez razmišljanja prepisala njena ginekologica zbog učestalih kontrakcija. 
Tako da je uz taj stav dr.-a prilično besmisleno da nagađam da li su u pitanju antidepresivi ili ne, a nalaz dr-a nisam čitala.
 U svakom slučaju, sestra je slobodno odšetala iz ordinacije, uz preporuku dr.-a da se slobodno vrati AKO se odluči na terapiju, valjda je po mišljenju psihijatra bezopasna po sebe i okolinu....
Tj. valjda bi osoba koja je bila uz sestru bila obaveštena o njenom stanju da je ono procenjeno kao ozbiljno? Ja psihijatre zamišljam kao prilično odgovorne ljude sa savešću...
Tu moram dodati i odgovor za Sybillu - psiholog je uključen upravo po preporuci psihijatra, sestra je sama tražila prvo psihijatra. 
Zašto je psihijatar tražio procenu psihologa, i zašto je psiholog rekla to što je rekla, to stvarno ne znam.

Ako se računa psihički cost benefit, majka je ponosna što doji. I verovatno bi bila dodatno poražena prekidom dojenja. A ako sasa kaže da neke žene ipak doje uz antidepresive, pretpostavljam da je to uz blagoslov psihijatra....
Ne mislim da treba dojiti po svaku cenu. 
Ali mislim da je pred moju sestru stavljen prilično konfuzan izbor-ili će dojiti, i imati podršku psihologa, ili će potpuno prekinuti da doji, pa tek onda dobiti terapiju psihijatra. 
Bar meni to zvuči kao čudan i konfuzan izbor. I ne baš dovoljno argumentovan.

Pa zamislite istu situaciju kod dr-a opšte prakse: "Vi imate hroničnu urinarnu infekciju, za koju vam u načelu treba terapija, ali nijedan lek nije siguran da neće naštetiti detetu, tako da ili se vratite po terapiju kad prekinete dojenje ili se nadajte najboljem jer u principu takve infekcije mogu proći i bez terapije...."

U svakom slučaju, kod nas tek će se tek od utorka zahuktati ozbiljni radni dani, tako da od tada krećemo po drugo i treće mišljenje, pa ćemo znati više.
U međuvremenu jesam pozvala sestru kod sebe i sita sam se naigrala sa bebicom, baš je medena malecka  :Smile: . 
Sestru sam naterala da uredno jede i spava  :Smile: . 
Sutra su opet moji na redu da uskoče.

----------


## Lili75

*pulinka*,

sretno dalje!

----------


## pulinka

Hvala  :Smile: !

----------


## zutaminuta

Pulinka, mehanizam djelovanja antidepresiva je takav da mijenjaju rad neurotransmitera (molekula koje šalju el. naboj) u mozgu. Upitno je dat majki jer ako kroz krv dođe do djeteta kojem se u mozgu tek uspostavljaju živčane veze može stvoriti trajne neobične puteve. To pišem kao laik iz sveg što sam ovlaš pročitala na tu temu. Nemoj me uzet za riječ. Hoću samo reć da je vrlo vjerojatno da je psihić u pravu i da će svako treće mišljenje slično zvučati.

----------


## Peterlin

pulinka, sretno!

U međuvremenu potraži nekog travara i pitaj za čaj od zobi (trave) - to je pisalo na onom starom topicu da je siguran za dojilje i djeluje protiv depresije.

----------


## pulinka

Peterlin, sestri je upravo psihologica i dala preporuku za taj čaj i adresu travara  :Smile: . (Samo što sestra nije čaj ni kupila...)

Zuta, shvatam ja o čemu govoriš, potpuno.
Kao i kod većine lekova, pitanje je količine tj. koncentracije leka u mleku.
A to stvarno najbolje zna farmakolog. Koga još lovim.
Ugl. psih. privatnici su prebukirani, najblizi termin je tek četvrtak.

----------


## Marija

Pulinka, vidim da si u Bačkoj, probaj potražiti klin. farmakologa u N. Sadu ili Beogradu, bar telefonski. Da li je psihijatrica napisala nekakvu povijest bolesti i preporuku koji bi lijek prepisala (i u kojoj dozi)?
Čini mi se da bi bilo dobro da imate takav podatak, pa da onda pitaš klin. farmakologa za konkretan lijek, doziranje i eventualni alternativni lijek. Možda bi psihijatrica ipak prepisala lijek kad bi imala pismenu preporuku farmakologa.

Puno sreće tebi i sestri!

----------


## pulinka

Hvala svima za pomoć i dobre savete, nažalost nastavak moje priče ide u drugom smeru.
Naime, sestra je već pre dva dana, dok sam ja pisala svoje prethodne postove i telefonirala, odlučila da više ne može da čeka, da ne može i ne želi više da doji i da joj je dojenje stresno i uznemiravajuće, da ne može više da podnese sebe takvu.
S obzirom da je sve do pre dva dana njen stav o dojenju bio totalno suprotan, mislim da je to dovoljan pokazatelj koliko se loše osećala, uprkos svoj mogućoj podršci koju je od porodice dobijala ove dve nedelje. 
Dobila je terapiju, ne znam koju, ne znam da li su uopšte u pitanju antidepresivi niti znam dijagnozu, znam da se trenutno moji roditelji i njen muž brinu i za nju i za bebicu. Imaju dovoljno posla i bez mog raspitivanja.
A sve je moglo biti drugačije, bolje i lakše. 

Ali da budem konstruktivna, koliko se uopšte može biti konstruktivan nakon što znaš da si zabrljao žestoko:
Ima li neko savet kako dalje nastaviti odnos sa sestrom? Nanimira, casa, bilo ko sa iskustvom?
 Ja sam od njenog porođaja do sada pokušavala sve pristupe za koje sam mislila da bi mogli promeniti situaciju nabolje: da je hvalim, iskreno, jer i nije bilo ništa negativno da se kaže, ona se o detetu brinula i više nego požrtvovano; da je umirujem i ohrabrujem nebrojeno puta; da joj obezbedim sve informacije ili savete kada ih traži a prećutim sve moguće stvari koje mislim da bi je uznemirile;da okrenem sve na humor; da joj iskreno kažem da ja ne mogu više tako...

Sad više ne znam šta da radim, niti kako da se ponašam. 
Svesna sam da je njeno ponašanje posledica bolesti, ali se bojim da nečim njeno stanje ne pogoršam  :Sad: .

----------


## Lili75

Pulinka
mislim da je najbitnije da je dobila terapiju, nadam se odgovarajucu. A bome ne manje bitno da.su se napokon aktivirali i vasi roditelji i njen muz.
Cure koje imaju iskustva ce ti pomoci savjetima vezanim uz vas daljnji odnos.
Drz.se.! Probala si pomoci al na neke stvari i ponasanje ljudi ne mozes utjecat.

----------


## emily

zasto mislis da si zabrljala?

----------


## Peterlin

> zasto mislis da si zabrljala?


X

pulinka, i ja mislim da nisi zabrljala...naprotiv. Podmetnula si leđa koliko je bilo u tvojoj moći. Ako tvoja sestra + njezini liječnici smatraju da je cost/benefit za njeno zdravlje i dobrobit djeteta odustajanje od dojenja, neka tako bude. 

Što se tiče odnosa sa sestrom - to također nije samo do tebe. Ona je za taj odnos odgovorna 50% isto kao i ti. Neke stvari iz njenog života ti se neće dopadati, ali ni ne moraju... Ne možeš utjecati na njene odluke. Bez obzira na bolest, odrasla je osoba. Nemam, doduše, nikakvih iskustava s takvim odnosom u kojem je jedna strana bolesna i liječena, ali ti nisi odgovorna za njene odluke. Učinila si što si mogla i što je trebalo - problem je prepoznat i ide u tom smjeru da ga se stavi pod kontrolu. A dalje - vidjet ćeš i sama. Vjerujem da će lijekovi pomoći tvojoj sestri da se snađe. A dijete sigurno neće biti jedino koje odrasta na bočici. Ako je to cijena za psihičko i fizičko zdravlje tvoje sestre (a time i njene bebice), neka bude. To je vjerojatno manje zlo. 

Sretno!

----------


## Jadranka

Potpis na Peterlin. 

Ne znam zasto mislis da si zabrljala, jeste li se posvadjale ili nesto slicno... ali u svakom slucaju, imaj na umu, ogromnu pozitivnu promjenu koja se dogodila od tvog prvog posta na ovoj temi, i to velikim dijelom vjerujem zahvaljujuci tebi. Ostali clanovi obitelji su shvatili velicinu problema, i tvoja sestra je potrazila i dobiva pomoc. To je najvaznije! Ti si puno doprinijela da se to dogodi! I zato nastavi i dalje biti tu uz sestru. Ako postoje nesuglasice, rijesit cete ih. 

Sto se tice dojenja, zdrava majka je puno vaznija od toga je li beba dojena ili nije. Tvoja sestra je u teskoj situaciji donijela tesku odluku - meni se to osobno cini dobrom odlukom, a ona mi se i zbog takve odluke cini dobrom majkom - napravila je ono sto joj je bilo tesko, al sto je vjerojatno najbolje za nju i za bebu.

----------


## casa

Pa recimo ja ne bih rekla da je bez obzira na bolest odrasla osoba,  cak mi je upitno i da je osoba.  Psihicki bolesnik,  onaj pravi,  nije ni zakonski odgovoran za svoja zlodjela a kamoli 50% za odnos sa sestrom.  I ako ti je sestra uistinu psihicki bolesna,  moj savjet je jednostavan. Sjećaš li se kako si se odnosila prema svojoj djeci u fazi terrible two? Ako da,  to je to. 
I odnos međusobne podrške i prijateljstva nije moguć. I ne treba mu težiti svedok sestra ne bude dobro. Nemoj očekivati da će odnos za mjesec dva biti kao prije.

----------


## Peterlin

> Pa recimo ja ne bih rekla da je bez obzira na bolest odrasla osoba,  cak mi je upitno i da je osoba.  Psihicki bolesnik,  onaj pravi,  nije ni zakonski odgovoran za svoja zlodjela a kamoli 50% za odnos sa sestrom.  I ako ti je sestra uistinu psihicki bolesna,  moj savjet je jednostavan. Sjećaš li se kako si se odnosila prema svojoj djeci u fazi terrible two? Ako da,  to je to. 
> I odnos međusobne podrške i prijateljstva nije moguć. I ne treba mu težiti sve dok sestra ne bude dobro. Nemoj očekivati da će odnos za mjesec dva biti kao prije.


U pravu si, ali ima tu više osoba koje sa pulinkom trebaju podijeliti taj teret. pulinka je upravo zbog toga pitala kako dalje... 

Inače, kod nas postoje grupe podrške za obitelji osoba s psih.problemima - vjerujem da tako nešto postoji i kod njih.

----------


## casa

Naravno... Samo ona pita za svoj odnos sa sestrom.  I te grupe podrške... Ah super ako nekom pomaže..

----------


## Peterlin

> Naravno... Samo ona pita za svoj odnos sa sestrom.  I te grupe podrške... Ah super ako nekom pomaže..


Ne znam koliko konkretno pomaže za ovo. Ali osvijestiš da nisi sam, nego da ima i drugih ljudi u istoj situaciji.

----------


## casa

Ilitiga,  osim svog problema proživljavas i tuđe. Naravno,  ako nekome pomaže... Meni očito ne... Al eto samo da pulinka zna sto može očekivati... Da ne pomisli da će u tim grupama pronaći kako se odnositi sa sestrom... Tu od koristi može biti razgovor sa sestrinim doktorom... Iako i ti razgovori su često na nerealnom i načelnom nivou. Ne jer dok ne želi pomoći već jer ni sam baš ne zna kako hendlati svakodnevne probleme obitelji...

----------


## pulinka

Najmanji problem je što sestra ne doji više. Ja sam joj sama predlagala prestanak pre mesec dana, u uzaludnoj nadi da će je makar br. popijenih ml. u bočici umiriti. Naravno da je ne bi umirio, ali to mi je sasvim jasno tek sada. Tražila sam antidepresive koji idu uz dojenje jer me je sestra to zamolila, zato sam i napisala rasplet, za slučaj da neko sa sličnim problemom naiđe na ovu temu. 

Da, osećam se loše jer sam se ja izderala na nju kada smo poslednji put razgovarale: da ide kod doktora jer joj ja ne mogu pomoći  :Sad: . Ali šta sad, daleko sam od idealne. (Zapravo se osećam loše zato što vidim koliko sam teško i sporo prepoznala  šta se dešava i kako pomoći - moja porodica toliko obiluje ekscentričnim ponašanjem da smo izgubili kompas kada reagovati...).

Hvala, casa, nisi me utešila ali korisna mi je tvoja iskrenost - slično sam čula od ljudi iz RL u ovakvim situacijama. 
Uostalom, nisam dobila konkretne primenljive savete od doktora ni za manje i prostije životne probleme, a isto se bojim da bi me u grupama podrške možda samo opteretili i tuđi problemi, ne  znam. 
Ne znam još sestrinu dijagnozu, ali očigledno je da nije u stanju da opušteno ćaska o neutralnim temama...I čini mi se da još dugo neće biti. 
Ja okrećem sve na humor jer mi je tako trenutno lakše, ali ostaje mi da objasnim svojoj deci zašto tetka neće doći za vikend kako smo se dogovarali, zašto ni baka ni deda neće doći, a zašto ni mi nećemo ići tamo...Odjednom jako puno zašto pitanja na koje prvo treba sama sebi da odgovorim. 
No, bar je tema neplanirano interesantna za praćenje, možda bi bio dobar blog ili feljton od nje  :Smile: .

----------


## casa

I još ću si dozvoliti reci sto možda ne bih trebala ali eto... 
A zašto teta neće doći ili vi nećete otići do nje? Ako imate neki razlog nevezan za sestrinu bolest ok... Ako ne,  nemoj tako. Ona je bolesna al nije zarazna. Djeca razumiju da su neki drugačiji i zapravo im je dovoljno reći... Teti nije dobro i idemo u posjet. Ako bude vikala ili plakala ili što već tvoja sestra čini,  to je zbog bolesti. 
Ako ti je svježe pa misliš da će s vremenom biti lakše,  iskreno mislim da neće. Nije to kraj svijeta,  s tim ljudi zive lijepe živote. Malo pomaknute od nekih očekivanja,  ali i dalje lijepe. Bar ja tako sa svojom mamom i djecom.

----------


## emily

> Ako ti je svježe pa misliš da će s vremenom biti lakše,  iskreno mislim da neće. Nije to kraj svijeta,  s tim ljudi zive lijepe živote. Malo pomaknute od nekih očekivanja,  ali i dalje lijepe. Bar ja tako sa svojom mamom i djecom.


ako sam dobro shvatila pulinku, njezina sestra ima PPD, nije inace psihicki bolesnik
a PPD ce proci, kad se hormoni uravnoteze

----------


## casa

Vjerojatno ppd,  ali pulinka ne zna dijagnozu i vjerojatno je prerano za dijagnozu. I naravno da ppd prolazi,  ali svejedno nema potrebe da do toga život stane.  To je bio smisao mojih postova,  a ne crna predviđanja. Nadam se da je tako pulinka razumjela..

----------


## pulinka

I jeste i nije vezano za tetinu bolest.
Teta neće doći jer nije u stanju da dođe, a ni ostali ne žele da putuju (jedva postižu brigu oko njih dve i kod kuće). 

A ja neću otići jer ako odem sve će da se pretvori u neverovatnu porodičnu svađu sa uzajamnim optuživanjem.

Moji roditelji smatraju da je puno bolje da mi okolišaju oko dijagnoze, da su moji saveti sestri ionako sve vreme bili pogrešni, da je njihov zet neverovatno vredni mučenik a njegova žena sramotno nesposobna, beba se neguje suprotno svemu onome kako je majka do sada želela i radila - jer je sve to bilo "pogrešno", sve, od oblačenja preko načina hranjenja, uspavljivanja, kupanja, itd, itd.,, i ne vidim kako to može pomoći sestrinom oporavku. (Da se razumemo, beba je do sada bila sasvim dobro, u svakom pogledu, i ne sumnjam da će joj biti dobro i dalje uz promenjenu negu, samo ne vidim korist za sestru u takvim promenama).
Pa sad, ili je perspektiva znatno pomerena njima, ili MM-u, meni i još nekima koji celu situaciju poznaju.

Moja deca nisu zaslužila da budu usred tog cirkusa, tim pre što vidim da ih je već uznemirilo tetkino ponašanje u prethodnoj poseti. Nisu ni sva deca ista, možda su moja preterano osetljiva, ali čak i ako je tako, i dalje su moja deca moja odgovornost.

I ne, ne želim više da o svojoj sestri razmišljam kao o još jednom svom detetu i svojoj odgovornosti, kako sam radila prethodnih 30 godina. Niko od moje porodice, uključujući i njenog muža i nju samu, do sada nije imao nikakvu dijagnozu bilo kakve psihičke bolesti. Dakle, osim sestre su to i dalje sve odgovorni i uračunljivi odrasli ljudi, koji bi trebalo da snose posledice svih svojih dosadašnjih odluka.
Da sumiram, ppd će proći, ali posledice će se krpiti dugoročno, čini mi se. Meni se kompletni naši odnosi ne sviđaju, ne sviđaju mi se sestrini životni izbori i nisam dovoljno zrela da ih zrelo prihvatim trenutno (a nezrela sam i ja, znam).

----------


## Peterlin

> I ne, ne želim više da o svojoj sestri razmišljam kao o još jednom svom detetu i svojoj odgovornosti, kako sam radila prethodnih 30 godina. Niko od moje porodice, uključujući i njenog muža i nju samu, do sada nije imao nikakvu dijagnozu bilo kakve psihičke bolesti. Dakle, osim sestre su to i dalje sve odgovorni i uračunljivi odrasli ljudi, koji bi trebalo da snose posledice svih svojih dosadašnjih odluka.
> Da sumiram, ppd će proći, ali posledice će se krpiti dugoročno, čini mi se. Meni se kompletni naši odnosi ne sviđaju, ne sviđaju mi se sestrini životni izbori i nisam dovoljno zrela da ih zrelo prihvatim trenutno (*a nezrela sam i ja, znam*).


 :Taps: 

Napravi onako kako misliš da je najbolje. I ne daj da te pokolebaju. Neki problemi se riješe sami od sebe ako ih se ostavi dovoljno dugo ležati....

Ali nisam to htjela reći. Ovo da razmišljaš o sestri kao o još jednom svom djetetu podsjetilo me na moju vlastitu obitelj - trebala sam roditi djecu i ostarjeti da svojoj mami mogu reći da ne želim od svog brata raditi svoje još jedno dijete... Ne zato jer on nije sposoban brinuti o sebi, nego zato jer on to ne radi na način koji bi moja mama odobravala, pa je vječito uprezala mene. Sve dok nisam rekla "dosta, ne želim to više raditi". 

Gledaj na ovu ppd kao na priliku da se u obitelji napokon riješe dugogodišnji nagomilani problemi. Ili da se iz tog kruga odmakneš na prikladnu udaljenost (ne mora biti prevelika, ALI ni premala...). 

I sretno!

A tko se usudi tvrditi za sebe da je zreo, sposoban i odgovoran i da ne radi greške, nek se slobodno javi...  :Raspa:

----------


## pulinka

> Gledaj na ovu ppd kao na priliku da se u obitelji napokon riješe dugogodišnji nagomilani problemi. Ili da se iz tog kruga odmakneš na prikladnu udaljenost (ne mora biti prevelika, ALI ni premala...).


LOL već sam zaključila da je udaljenost od 50 km premala...Nekako razmišljam o Novom Zelandu sve češće, iz raznih razloga  :Smile: .
Šalu na stranu, ja sa predumišljajem živim na fizičkoj distanci od svojih i MM-ovih. Puno ih volim, ali ne mogu da živim sa njima. Isuviše smo svi ekscentrični.

----------


## cvijeta73

pulinka, sori na iskrenosti, zaboravi ako sam fulala ceo fudbal, i krivo shvatila tvoje postove. no, iz njih iščitavam zbunjujuće poruke. nisu logički povezani, kako bih rekla. dakle, ili nisi dobro objasnila situaciju, što u krajnoj liniji nisi ni dužna, naravno, ili, radi svog mira i zdravlja, pa taman da i odeš u taj novi zeland, ja bih osobno preispitala samu sebe, da točno utvrdim što mene u toj situaciji, odnosno u odnosima - muči. i sa sestrom i s roditeljima. 
evo npr ovo:



> Da, osećam se loše jer sam se ja izderala na nju kada smo poslednji put razgovarale: da ide kod doktora jer joj ja ne mogu pomoći


s nekim ljudim treba na fino, s drugima ne pali taj pristup. nego oštar, ultimativan, nema mrdanja.
ti joj i nisi mogla pomoći (i ne znam ni kako bi joj mogla pomoći, u pitanju je bolest, a ne, nemam pojma, svađa s mužem) i ona je na kraju otišla doktoru. dakle, pomogla si joj i desilo se ono što ti je i bio cilj. a ti se osjećaš loše.    :Undecided:

----------


## pulinka

> ti joj i nisi mogla pomoći (i ne znam ni kako bi joj mogla pomoći, u pitanju je bolest, a ne, nemam pojma, svađa s mužem) i ona je na kraju otišla doktoru. dakle, pomogla si joj i desilo se ono što ti je i bio cilj. a ti se osjećaš loše.


Omg, cvijeta, ja jesam konfuzna uvek u izražavanju i da, ima puno namernih i slučajnih "rupa", naizgled nelogičnosti i prećutanog u mojim postovima, jer ionako pišem nerado i više nego što sam htela, potpuno si u pravu da je priča namerno, i tu i tamo slučajno nekoherentna - ali činjenice su istinite, moja tumačenja moguće da nisu. 
Ali ako tebi iz priče nije jasno zašto se ja osećam loše, e pa, ne znam na koji način bi bilo bolje objašnjivo.

----------


## Dijana

Ali meni se nekako čini da njeni problemi ipak ne sežu tek do iza poroda? Kad pišeš da si joj na raspolaganju 30 godina? Možda je to tek sad, iz razumljivih razloga, kulminiralo?

----------


## casa

I pulinka,  pa nije ti di tvoje obitelji... Većina obitelji je disfunkcionalna na nekom nivou,  i velika većina kad jedan član dobije lijekove propisane od psihijatra intezivno kreće u krug traženja krivca starom metodom nije do mene,  već kad si ti 91. To je potpuno očekivano... Sve je to dio života. Važno je u jednom trenutku prestati bez očekivanja da ostali članovi dožive prosvjetljenje u istom trenu. 
A koja je dijagnoza sestre,  pa to u ovom trenu ni najhrabriji psihijatar ne nagađa pa nemojmo ni mi na forumu.

----------


## pulinka

> Ali meni se nekako čini da njeni problemi ipak ne sežu tek do iza poroda? Kad pišeš da si joj na raspolaganju 30 godina? Možda je to tek sad, iz razumljivih razloga, kulminiralo?


Pa, Peterlin je najbliža objašnjenju sa svojim bratom.
Mi smo oduvek jako bliske, ona je mlađa 7 god. Ja sam oduvek bila vrsta majčinske figure, sa blagoslovom, da ne kažem forsiranjem, mojih roditelja, kao malu sam je čuvala, hranila, oblačila, uspavljivala, radila sa njom domaći, objašnjavala kontracepciju kasnije  :Smile: , bila rame za plakanje zbog momaka itd. itd. 
Kad kažem da sam joj bila na raspolaganju, mislim da sam joj bila oslonac i podrška u nekim sasvim običnim životnim problemima, uvek se to očekivalo od mene, uvek sam ja imala autoritet nad njom jači nego moji roditelji. 
A sestra je izraziti ekstrovert, i sa karakterom takvim da će uvek pre da računa na druge nego na samu sebe.
Što i nije neka retkost, puno ljudi tako funkcioniše, štaviše, ona je zaposlena, visokoobrazovana, sa širokim krugom prijateljica, vredna, organizovana kao radnik, u privatnom životu nešto manje organizovana, ali opet, ništa drastično...
Nikad je nisam percipirala kao nekog čiji će problemi da kulminiraju na način koji jesu, nikad je ne bih okarakterisala kao osobu sklonu depresiji.

Ono što se meni ne sviđa, ako to zaboga još nije jasno, je to koga je odabrala za dugogodišnjeg partnera. I posledice tog izbora, i još nekih dodatnih odluka.

----------


## Peterlin

> Ali meni se nekako čini da njeni problemi ipak ne sežu tek do iza poroda? Kad pišeš da si joj na raspolaganju 30 godina? Možda je to tek sad, iz razumljivih razloga, kulminiralo?


Pa porod je dodao veliki teret na od ranije labilnu ravnotežu.

Ja nisam baš labilna, ali kad se sjetim kako su me uzdrmale i izbacile iz cipela dvije uzastopne trudnoće (od kojih jedna komplicirana) i dva poroda... bolje da se ne prisjećam. Nisam bila ista osoba kao prije poroda (i sada) dooo... pa možda treće godine mlađeg djeteta. Trudnoća i porod je nešto što može i zdravoj osobi biti teško jer to je OGROMNA promjena u životu, a kad je u pitanju netko tko i inače naginje depresiji, nije čudo da se situacija pogorša. Pa napisala je pulinka negdje u topicu da je sestru savjetovala i prije trudnoće i poroda, ali sestra nije prihvatila savjet.

Btw. to i inače možemo u životu činiti - savjetovati nekoga kad nas taj netko pita i traži, a ne uzrujavati se previše ako savjet ne bude prihvaćen.

----------


## pulinka

Evo, ako već lepim etikete, može se reći da mi je sestra bila sklona čudnom izboru momaka, ne nasilnih ali po meni nespojivih sa njom.
I da je sklona dramatici u rečima ali ne i u delima, verovatno je zato niko nije na vreme shvatio dovoljno ozbiljno.
A ako išta, najpre bi joj pripisala sklonost ka OKP-u nego samu depresiju (o kojoj očigledno ni izdaleka ne znam dovoljno...):

----------


## AdioMare

pulinka, okidač je bio porod, zar ne, radi se o ppd? pa proći će to, stat će žena opet na svoje noge. 
ako nije samo od poroda, ako je bilo i ranije, a sad to kulminiralo, pa i opet će proći na način da će se ona stabilizirati uz lijekove i/ili psihoterapiju.... 
a problemi koje ima ona, kao i mi svi ostali, će se rješavati na ovaj ili onaj način. 
sad je najvažnije da joj se u bolesti pomogne. a depresija je bolest u kojoj sit gladnom ne vjeruje, ne zaboravi to.

----------


## pulinka

> sad je najvažnije da joj se u bolesti pomogne. *a depresija je bolest u kojoj sit gladnom ne vjeruje, ne zaboravi to.*


O, da, to je tačno...Ja sam mislila za sebe nakon prvog porođaja da sam užasno depresivna, ali sad vidim da to nije ni blizu onog šta moja sestra oseća, tim pre što je meni sa protokom vremena bivalo sve bolje, a njoj sve gore  :Sad: ...
Mislim da je okidač porođaj, bar ja pre toga nisam videla na njoj ništa alarmantno.
Ma biće bolje, naravno, na ovaj ili onaj način, samo se treba prilagoditi, a ja stvarno nemam prethodno iskustvo sa depresijom koja je tako ozbiljna, niti znam kako da se postavim, zato sam tražila savet. I mislim da sam dobila dosta dobrih saveta ovde  :Smile: .

----------


## jelena.O

i ja nisam oduševljena s izborom partnera moje sestre ni kad je imala 16, ni kad se udala za istog s 19.5 ni sad s 40+ ( kad s njime živi više nek je živjela smenom i mojima), ali što nju briga za mene, njen izbor. Ona je našla smisao života u toj priči, ko i tvoja sestra bar se nadam.

baš me zanima kak bi ispalo da sam joj ja birala muža!!!

----------


## pulinka

E nasmejala si me jelena, neka si  :Smile: ! 

Ne znam da li je našla neki smisao života u svojoj životnoj i  partnerskoj priči, pitaću je kad bude ponovo u stanju da mi odgovori  nešto suvislo i bez suicidnih želja.

----------


## nanimira

> I jeste i nije vezano za tetinu bolest.
> Teta neće doći jer nije u stanju da dođe, a ni ostali ne žele da putuju (jedva postižu brigu oko njih dve i kod kuće). 
> 
> A ja neću otići jer ako odem sve će da se pretvori u neverovatnu porodičnu svađu sa uzajamnim optuživanjem.
> 
> Moji roditelji smatraju da je puno bolje da mi okolišaju oko dijagnoze, da su moji saveti sestri ionako sve vreme bili pogrešni, da je njihov zet neverovatno vredni mučenik a njegova žena sramotno nesposobna, beba se neguje suprotno svemu onome kako je majka do sada želela i radila - jer je sve to bilo "pogrešno", sve, od oblačenja preko načina hranjenja, uspavljivanja, kupanja, itd, itd.,, i ne vidim kako to može pomoći sestrinom oporavku. (Da se razumemo, beba je do sada bila sasvim dobro, u svakom pogledu, i ne sumnjam da će joj biti dobro i dalje uz promenjenu negu, samo ne vidim korist za sestru u takvim promenama).
> Pa sad, ili je perspektiva znatno pomerena njima, ili MM-u, meni i još nekima koji celu situaciju poznaju.
> 
> Moja deca nisu zaslužila da budu usred tog cirkusa, tim pre što vidim da ih je već uznemirilo tetkino ponašanje u prethodnoj poseti. Nisu ni sva deca ista, možda su moja preterano osetljiva, ali čak i ako je tako, i dalje su moja deca moja odgovornost.
> ...


Jesi ju nazvala od tada?  :Smile:  Mislim, sad si ti stvaraš neke filmove u glavi koji možda uopće nisu tako opasni i strašni a možda uopće nisu-..apropo deranja-nemoj se uopće jesti jer je njoj to trebalo- ti niti si stručna osoba niti imaš potrebne vještine i ok je izderati se ako je to pomaknulo brdo-a je. Sestra sad uzima terapiju,pitaj boga što ju sve praši, od nuspojava na privikavanje lijeka do osjećaja sramote,samosažaljenja, neugode, nesposobnosti ... fizičke masnifestacije znaju biti isto tako gadne-palpitacije i ubrzan puls,preznojavanje, vrtoglavice...i stvarno jesu užasne za nekog tko se ionako do sada bojao...tako da, budi nježna prema sebi,nazovi seku i pitaj ju kako je. Pusti sad druge odnose, nije ni vrijeme da njih rješavaš. Obitelj ne biramo, nju dobijemo i kakva je takva je, red dreka red meda...

----------


## nanimira

I mislim da bi trebala bit ponosna na sebe jer si prva prepoznala problem i učinila doslovno sve što je u tvojoj moći da joj pomogneš. Sad odmaraj. I nazovi seku  :Smile:

----------


## nanimira

I PPD se može javiti kod potpuno zdravih ljudi pod utjecajem bure hormona  :Smile:

----------


## pulinka

Hvala, nanimira  :Smile: .
Poslednji put kada sam pitala, sestra je odbila da priča sa mnom, a i sa drugima komunicira samo koliko mora. 
No dobro, dan po dan, pa za par nedelja će, nadam se, biti ipak bolje. 
Ipak, vidim po roditeljima da su i oni kao i ja prešli taj put od samooptuživanja, međusobnog optuživanja do konstruktivnijeg pristupa i delimičnog prihvatanja situacije.
Što me raduje, jer sada konačno bar sa njima mogu normalno da komuniciram. Sutra je novi dan, valjda ćemo biti još mudriji  :Smile: .

----------


## nanimira

Sjecam se sebe u toj fazi ' penjanja' na ad posljednji put,pa to su bili horori, molila sam sve svece da me nitko nistan ne pita i da me ostave samu . sestra ti je umorna i psihofizicki ,iscrpljena i treba joj mir,san,odmor.

----------


## zutaminuta

Pulinka, meni se čini da ti je sestra podlegla stalnom kvocanju u mozak oko njege djeteta i da je to okidač ovome. Nevjerojatno je koliko su neki ljudi uporni u tome da uvjere majku u svoj način. Kao da će uspiju li u tome dokazati sebi da su cijelo vrijeme radili ispravno, a ako ne uspiju, pa eto, radili neispravno. Što ih onda slijedom logike čini lošim ili bar nešto malo lošijim roditeljima. Tko će znati kakav su pritisak radili i je li ti sestra uopće sve govorila.

----------


## AdioMare

> I mislim da bi trebala bit ponosna na sebe jer si prva prepoznala problem i učinila doslovno sve što je u tvojoj moći da joj pomogneš. Sad odmaraj. I nazovi seku


tako je  :Smile: 
biti oslonac i još k tome jedini nekome tko ima takve probleme uopće nije lako, dapače, strašno psihički optereti i iscrpi. ali adekvatna terapija i rješenje se mora naći, nadam se da će sestri biti bolje ubrzo.
a tebi držim fige da izdržiš sve skupa  :Love:

----------


## casa

zutaminuta, oprosti ali totalno mi je bezveze u ovoj situaciji tražit krivce sestrinoj bolesti u onima koji su kvocali...To stvarno ne pomaže, jer osim kvocaša sestra nema neke alternativne roditelje koji bi uskočili sad kad je gusto. Niti ih pulinka ima,pa mi se čini da je bavit se tim kako bi stvari trebale funkcionirat u idealnom svijetu kontraproduktivno.

----------


## AdioMare

> zutaminuta, oprosti ali totalno mi je bezveze u ovoj situaciji tražit krivce sestrinoj bolesti u onima koji su kvocali...To stvarno ne pomaže, jer osim kvocaša sestra nema neke alternativne roditelje koji bi uskočili sad kad je gusto. Niti ih pulinka ima,pa mi se čini da je bavit se tim kako bi stvari trebale funkcionirat u idealnom svijetu kontraproduktivno.


tako je.
osim toga, biti u depresiji ili u "depresiji", kako mi, koji nismo iskušali *depresiju* običavamo reći u žargonu je nebo i zemlja i ima posve drugačije značenje. bilo bi dobro ne miješati to.
ako nekome nije jasno to je kao i kada svakom drugom živahnom djetetu kažeš da je hiperaktivno.

----------


## zutaminuta

Ne mislim da je to bavljenje stvarima u idealnom svijetu već da je to pronalazak rješenja problema. Džaba piti šaku lijekova svaki dan, ak je okolina otrovna i uzrok problema. To je kao liječiti upalu oka antibiotikom, a ne ispirati gnojave krmelje koji se nakupljaju.

----------


## AdioMare

žuta, to su obiteljske stvari koje će obitelj rješavati, ne čini mi se pulinka neuka. ali treba vremena, ne ide preko noći.

----------


## zutaminuta

Naravno da to stoji, ali kad je već došla ovdje po mišljenje, ... Ne sugeriram da ode sad i posvađa se. Ali ja, na njenom mjestu, bila bih jako ozlojeđena i ne bih se uopće trudila to sakriti...

... ok, shvatila sam, ne pomažem ovime ...

----------


## casa

Ma daj, molimte, sad osim što mi na forumu znamo dijagnozu, znamo i uzrok... Zašto ti psihijatri studiraju godinama...Budale...

----------


## cvijeta73

AM, casa, potpis!

nemam iskustva s depresijom, al imam s napadajima panike. razglabanje oko uzroka u tom periodu mi uopće ne bi bilo od pomoći. neki je valjda i bio, iako se meni činilo da su došli iz čista mira, pite boga zašto mi se to dešavalo. 
ako je i bio, to su uzroci koje bi netko drugi izhendlao bez da trepne, a kamoli da dobije napad panike. 
a opet u nekim drugim životnim situacijama, ja sam ih ishendlala bez da trepnem, a objektivno kad gledam, druge su mogli baciti u depresiju ili sl. tipo dijete na putu, a nas dvoje bez posla i stana  :Grin:  
tako da razglabanje oko uzroka stvarno mislim da nije produktivno kao ni savjeti da bude ozlojeđenja. nije joj dosta depresija, sad nek bude i ozlojeđena na roditelje  :Grin:

----------


## sirius

Od kad okolina i okolnosti odreduju nase mentalno zdravlje?!
Da je tako neki od nas bi vec davno bili na lijecenju, a neki drugi bi trebali biti najsretniji na svijetu.

----------


## Jadranka

> Od kad okolina i okolnosti odreduju nase mentalno zdravlje?!


A od kad ne odredjuju? Zar stres nije jedan od okidaca mentalnih bolesti ili intenzifiranja istih, ako postoje? Po mom iskustvu s nekim bliskim ljudima, je. A vidim da se i google slaze  :Smile:  A di ces veceg stresa od okoline koja kvoca da lose postupas s prvorodjenim djetetom. Ako se ne varam, na jednoj od prijasnjih stranica ove teme, BMaric je pisala da je upravo majcino uplitanje u postupanje s bebom baca u depresiju. Tako da mislim da ima nesto u ovome sto Zuta pise posebno, ako se uzme u obzir da se sad s bebom Pulinkine sestre postupa na skroz drugi nacin nego li je to sestra radila. Ne znaci naravno da je to uzrok depresije, al upitno je, pomaze li.

----------


## sirius

Ako nesto ne pomaze, ne znaci da je uzrok.
Da su stvari tako jednostavne bile bi jednostavne.
Mene je svasta "bacalo" u depresju , puno ozbiljnije od kvocanja mame , pa daleko od toga da sam okusila kako stvarno depresija izgleda. 
Srecom nisam. Jer mi biokemija mozga nije (postala ) takva.

----------


## zutaminuta

Zar je za recimo mobbing na poslu kriv pojedinac? Kriv je jer je u tom dijelu svog života slabiji i lakše pukne po šavovima nego ranije, u svojim dvadesetim-tridesetim? On će otići psihijatru koji će mu dati šaku šarenih bombona za cuclanje, dok je agens traume i dalje prisutan?

----------


## sirius

> Zar je za recimo mobbing na poslu kriv pojedinac? Kriv je jer je u tom dijelu svog života slabiji i lakše pukne po šavovima nego ranije, u svojim dvadesetim-tridesetim? On će otići psihijatru koji će mu dati šaku šarenih bombona za cuclanje, dok je agens traume i dalje prisutan?


Pa nije pojedinac kriv za depresiju. Nije to nesto na sto mozes utjecati.

----------


## sirius

Sto se tice mobinga ( a hvala na pitanju , konacno u svojim skoro cetrdesetim sam to onako posteno iskusila na vlastitim ledima) i na njega se reagira drugacije.
Ne pukne svatko, niti svatko guta pilule, niti padne u depresiju , ali to ne znaci da mobing nije prisutan ili ga nije bilo.

----------


## AdioMare

> Zar je za recimo mobbing na poslu kriv pojedinac? Kriv je jer je u tom dijelu svog života slabiji i lakše pukne po šavovima nego ranije, u svojim dvadesetim-tridesetim? On će otići psihijatru koji će mu dati šaku šarenih bombona za cuclanje, dok je agens traume i dalje prisutan?


bože, žuta! "šareni bomboni" koji su ljudima sa psihičkim poremećajima ponekad jedini spas razvlačiš tu kao neku nepotrebnu sramotu jer ćeš ti sad malo lamentirati o možebitnim uzrocima i jer je to jednostavno.
mene je sram tu ispred ljudi koji su liječnici, posebno liječnici psihijatri, a znam da ih ima, popovati o depresiji, ali ajde da se u konkretne stvari ne miješamo tako otvoreno, a nismo liječnici i ne znamo pacijenta ni pacijentovu obitelj.
otvori temu i razmatraj razloge ako ti se baš hoće, ne sumnjam da je zanimljivo.

----------


## zutaminuta

Kad kažem kriv - mislim na uzrok koji bi bio u biokemiji nj mozga. E, pa, mislim da nije uvijek uzrok vlastita biokemija. I najjači puknu pod određenim teretom. Nekome obitelj, drugome mobbing, trećem ne znam ... zatvor kod Bashar Al Asada. To vrijedi za apsolutno sve.

----------


## zutaminuta

> bože, žuta! "šareni bomboni" koji su ljudima sa psihičkim poremećajima ponekad jedini spas razvlačiš tu kao neku nepotrebnu sramotu ...


Nemoj me loviti za riječ. Karikiram sredstvo (lijek), ne ljudske slučajeve, ljude i profesiju. Je li ono baš uvijek spas ili je  ponekad način da se prblem pomete, da se od čovjeka napravi biljkom koja će trpjeti s***nja iz bliže i dalje okoline ...

----------


## AdioMare

karikiraš ti iz očite dosade sve pomalo.

----------


## sirius

> Nemoj me loviti za riječ. Karikiram sredstvo (lijek), ne ljudske slučajeve, ljude i profesiju. Je li ono baš uvijek spas ili je  ponekad način da se prblem pomete, da se od čovjeka napravi biljkom koja će trpjeti s***nja iz bliže i dalje okoline ...


Je, postoji citava jedna grana medicine cija je jedina svrha ljude pretvarati u fikuse.

----------


## Peterlin

> Nemoj me loviti za riječ. Karikiram sredstvo (lijek), ne ljudske slučajeve, ljude i profesiju. Je li ono baš uvijek spas ili je  ponekad način da se prblem pomete, da se od čovjeka napravi biljkom koja će trpjeti s***nja iz bliže i dalje okoline ...


Ne daj bog da te život pouči....

----------


## zutaminuta

To nisam napisala. Kad netko preživi prometnu normalno ide liječiti posljedice: strah, i stres, i ostalo. Ali kada je netko traumatiziran okolinom koja je i dalje prisutna, gdje ga šef ili majka nastavljaju danonoćno kljucati u mozak, a jedino rješenje je mlatiti po tabletama - što li je to drugo nego činjenje čovjeka hladnokrvnim na utjecaj okoline - da ga ne dira ono što ne može ionako promijeniti?

----------


## Dijana

Ne znam zašto ste navalile na žutu. Nije jedina kojoj je upalo u oči da je napisano da je žena, još u takvom stanju, praktički omalovažena u krugu najbližih.

Razlog što je to jedina sredina koju ima, nije razlog zašto se to ne bi smjelo spomenuti kao otežavajući faktor u cijeloj situaciji.

----------


## sirius

> To nisam napisala. Kad netko preživi prometnu normalno ide liječiti posljedice: strah, i stres, i ostalo. Ali kada je netko traumatiziran okolinom koja je i dalje prisutna, gdje ga šef ili majka nastavljaju danonoćno kljucati u mozak, a jedino rješenje je mlatiti po tabletama - što li je to drugo nego činjenje čovjeka hladnokrvnim na utjecaj okoline - da ga ne dira ono što ne može ionako promijeniti?


Pa uvijek mozes promjeniti sefa ili odseliti majku. Ako netko uzima terapiju ne znaci da kad se uravnotezi nece imati snagu da promjeni okolnosti ili stav.

----------


## Zuska

Ja sam nakon prvog poroda bila u banani, ali mi to tada nije bilo jasno. Znam samo da sam prvih par mjeseci skoro svaki dan plakala na balkonu kad bi beba (konačno) malo zaspala. Nije mi bio problem toliko u tome što mi se život potpuno promijenio, koliko njena zahtjevnost i nespavanje, fizički i psihički sam bila iscrpljena, a nisam poznavala nikoga kome je to bilo tako teško, oko mene par frendica s bebama u ulozi sretnih majki koje su se prešetavale s kolicima, dok ih je doma čekao ručak (starci ili sveki), a bebe relativno ok spavale i vozile se. 
No, ono što me ipak najviše drmnulo je što sam do poroda o svojoj obitelji imala stav kako je sve super, a onda me porod i beba toliko bacilo na preispitivanje svog odnosa sa starcima, svog djetinjstva i njihovih odgojnih mjera i nekih postupaka. Da sam imala blizu nekog psihića, svakako bih bila otišla, ali nisam, pa sam proces prošla sama. Trebalo mi je dvije godine da to u sebi i sa sobom proradim i da to pustim iza sebe. Više ne osjećam gorčinu, niti bijes, jednostavno sam došla do zaključka da oni drukčije nisu znali i pitanje je kakva bih ja bila roditelj u njihovim uvjetima. Svoju hiperemotivnost sam cijeli život rješavala maskama i čvrstim nastupom, a toliko sam izvježbala racionalno pristupanje svemu (što nije moja priroda) da danas sebe mogu definirati kao podjednaku emotivka i racionalnu osobu. Stalno sam u nekim emofazama, ali stalno iskače racio i tehnika da svaki problem riješim, inače bih lako zaglibila u mračne dubine. 

Hoću reći, porod je okidač za mnoge stvari i ne čudi me da je Pulinkinu sestru puklo, jer mnoge pukne, samo o tome ljudi ne vole pričati. Život nas prisili da krenemo rješavati neke stvari, a mi ponekad nismo spremni...samo je pitanje bismo li ikad bili spremni da nas ne prisili... 

Nadam se da će sestra naći svoje tehnike, bilo kroz razgovore, čitanje, psihologa...i da će vremenom stvari sjesti na svoje mjesto.

----------


## pulinka

Uh, raspisale ste se, a ja ni blizu kompa odjutros.
Ma ne ljutim se ja na žutu, ima ona pravo totalno da je okolina kontraproduktivna, samo casa je to lepo sumirala, oni su jedini na raspolaganju, a ne živimo u idealnom svetu - nego dobrim delom u svetu kakvom smo sebi nizom svojih odluka odabrali. (Jer ako roditelje već ne biramo, jbg. partnera biramo sami. I sami biramo da rodimo dete.)
I teško je reći šta je uzrok a šta posledica, i dobrim delom nepotrebno, jer kao što se svi slažemo, ne reagujemo svi isto na iste okolnosti.
Na koji način će se dalje promeniti čiji život, to stvarno neću da nagađam, iskreno, volela bih da sam u prethodnim godinama, mesecima i nedeljama saznavala puno manje toga nego što jesam, jer bi meni tako bilo puuuno lakše. 
To, da ja nekog sklanjam ili čuvam od okoline u koju je sam sebe postavio, malkice prevazilazi moje moći. 
AM, hvala za lepe reči, zaista sam se osećala isceđeno i bolesno, tek sad vidim koliko mi je život bio "pomeren".

----------


## casa

ali ni ne zna se dijagnoza. Cure, žena je tek krenula s terapijom. Pa ni psihijatri ne daju dijagnozu tako brzo. A kamoli uzrok. 
I stres je okidač mnogih bolesti. I ne valja kljucat druge u mozak, kako kaže žuta.
Samo što to sve ima malo veze sa situacijim žene koja se javila ovdje jer joj sestra ima problem. Osim toga je i nekulturno, da nekažem i uvredljivo, neke roditelje koji nekoj nepoznatoj ženi ipak pomažu etiketirat kao kljucatore. Tu vrijedi ona stara... Ja za svoje roditelje mogu reći svašta, ali drugi ne mogu.
A ta sredina koja je otežavajući faktor je ujedno i olakšavajući. I ne bi svi roditelji kad im kćer ima psihičkih problema nakon poroda podmetnuli leđa i pomogli, na način koji mama ne bi izabrala. Ima i onih koji jednostavno ne bi ništa napravili. 
Zutaminuta, gotovo sam sigurna da u životu u vrapče ili neku sličnu institucijustupila nisi. I drago mi je zbog tebe, al daj malo poštovanja prema nama koji jesmo... Bolest nitko nije kupio.

----------


## zutaminuta

Puno gore od vređanja bilo koga na ovoj temi je podrivanje samopouzdanja vlastitog djeteta u onome dijelu života kada ono postaje roditeljem. Dalo bi se diskutirati koliko je nečija pomoć ustvari pomoć, a koliko odmoć.

----------


## cvijeta73

> u onome dijelu života kada ono postaje roditeljem. .


u tom dijelu života desio se još jedan problemčić, a to je - bolest.
naravno, svatko piše iz svoje perspektive i to i je super stvar na forumu, al ja se ne bih složila ni s dijanom. 
kad čitam postove od pulinke, osobno ne iščitavam omalovažavanje najbližih. 
nego njihovu pomoć. odnosno, da pijem antidepresive, čini mi se da bi me smirivalo da je bar dijete zbrinuto. a na koji način bilo bi mi manje važno.
sve u kondicionalu, naravno, jer nisam bila u toj situaciji.

----------


## zutaminuta

Oni su njeno stanje kao bolest registrirali tek u posljednje vrijeme, koliko razumijem prema iščitavanju Pulinkinih postova, a "obrada" i prijelomi kako majka obavlja svoje roditeljstvo traju od početka, a možda i ranije.

----------


## Dijana

Ne znam cvijeta, voljela bih da je kako ti kažeš..ne znam jesi li se susrela u životu s ljudima koji bi ti, kako se veli, bubreg dali, ali ništa što napraviš, a nije po njihovom, ne valja?
Ne moraju to čak niti verbalno izraziti, kad neodobravanje i kritičnost jednostavno isijavaju..vjeruj mi da je jaaako štetno za psihičko zdravlje.

A s druge strane, velim, bubreg bi ti dali..

----------


## Dijana

Ja nikako ne želim reći da su pulinkini roditelji od ove vrste, ali da su me podsjetili na takve - jesu.

----------


## AdioMare

> Puno gore od vređanja bilo koga na ovoj temi je podrivanje samopouzdanja vlastitog djeteta u onome dijelu života kada ono postaje roditeljem. Dalo bi se diskutirati koliko je nečija pomoć ustvari pomoć, a koliko odmoć.


u bilo kojem dijelu života loše je podrivati. i sa drugom rečenicom se slažem, ali ovisi tko, što, zašto i je li uopće tako, a kad tako puno ovisi, za što se konkretno možeš uhvatiti? 
često ljudi zaboravljaju, slučajno ili ih nije briga, da iza nicka stoji čovjek pravi pravcati, naš forumaš kojeg poznajemo godinama. i ne mogu vjerovati s kojim samopouzdanjem netko krene čačkati po privatnom životu obitelji koju uopće niti ne poznaje, a u svrhu kraćenja vremena na forumu. drugog razloga za to nema osim eto dosade ili bešćutnosti jer konkretnu pomoć nitko od nas ne može ponuditi. informacije koje je trebala pulinka je dobila. možda joj treba i malo podrške, koji pametan savjet, ali da joj treba amaterska psihoanaliza članova obitelji, e pa stvarno.

----------


## Dijana

Am, pa to možeš primijeniti na gotovo bilo koju temu, a bilo ih je bome i osjetljivijih od ove..
Zapravo, po tom kriteriju možeš i ukinuti jako puno tema.

----------


## AdioMare

o, istina je! nekad kad zaboravim popiti šarenu pilulu kao jutros obrušim se na jadnu žutu, a neki drugi puta, kad odlučim držati jezik u hladu jednostavno čitam i ne vjerujem.

----------


## Peterlin

> Oni su njeno stanje kao bolest registrirali tek u posljednje vrijeme, koliko razumijem prema iščitavanju Pulinkinih postova, a "obrada" i prijelomi kako majka obavlja svoje roditeljstvo traju od početka, a možda i ranije.


pulinka je jasno više puta napisala da se nije ona sestri nametala, nego da je sestra TRAŽILA njenu pomoć i to preko granice osobnog vremena i prostora, a sestrin muž se izmicao.... i nemamo što pulinki prigovoriti. Nije ona sestri zvocala, nego se sestra njoj obraćala s problemom koji pulinka nije mogla riješiti, ali eto - problem je na kraju prepoznat i pod kontrolom. Nemam primjedbi kako je sve to završilo. Nek im je sa srećom.

A ti probaj sagledati drugu stranu - ne iz sestrinih cipela (što ti je kao mladoj majci svakako bliže) nego iz pulinkinih cipela - i ona je majka i njena djeca imaju pravo na nju, zdravu - fit i bez tuđih problema.

----------


## zutaminuta

Ne znam što Pulinka treba, ali vidim što je napisala, a ako sam bešćutna jer dam svoje razmišljanje na ovo:




> beba se neguje suprotno svemu onome *kako je majka do sada želela i radila - jer je sve to bilo "pogrešno", sve,* od oblačenja preko načina hranjenja, uspavljivanja, kupanja, itd, itd.,, i ne vidim kako to može pomoći sestrinom oporavku


iz cipela majke koju su samo kratkoročna neodobravanja moje njege djeteta uzrujale do nebesa i nazad, e onda fino neka se stavi veto na svako pisanje koje nije u skladu s glavnom, uber korektnom strujom uma.

----------


## pulinka

> No, ono što me ipak najviše drmnulo je što sam do poroda o svojoj obitelji imala stav kako je sve super, a onda me porod i beba toliko bacilo na preispitivanje svog odnosa sa starcima, svog djetinjstva i njihovih odgojnih mjera i nekih postupaka. Da sam imala blizu nekog psihića, svakako bih bila otišla, ali nisam, pa sam proces prošla sama. Trebalo mi je dvije godine da to u sebi i sa sobom proradim i da to pustim iza sebe. Više ne osjećam gorčinu, niti bijes, jednostavno sam došla do zaključka da oni drukčije nisu znali i pitanje je kakva bih ja bila roditelj u njihovim uvjetima.


Da prebacim fokus sa sestre na sebe - ovo se i meni desilo, u malo kraćem i blažem obliku. Trebalo mi je vremena da preispitam svoje detinjstvo i postupke roditelja, ali na kraju sam i ja izašla iz toga bez puno gorčine i sa zaključkom da su moji roditelji birali najbolje što su umeli u svojim okolnostima.
Međutim, sigurna sam da isti proces prolaze i naši roditelji  :Smile: . i oni moraju da još jednom preispitaju sebe, svoje roditeljske postupke i odluke u momentu kada njihova deca postanu roditelji, a posebno ako njihova deca žele da podižu svoju decu na drastično drugačiji način nego što su sami odrasli. Verujem da se i naši roditelji osećaju povređeno u stilu "a šta je nama falilo kada naša deca hoće potpuno drugačije?"
Moja majka je to definitivno prošla kada je reč o dojenju, delovala mi je čak uvređena mojom tvrdoglavošću da dojim, produženo dojenje i tandem dojenje su joj bili SF i znam da ih nikada nije potpuno "svarila", ali moram reći da je vremenom evoluirala od "gladna ti je beba" do nekomentarisanja produženog dojenja i sada sa sestrom "sita ti je beba, što je toliko nutkaš..."
Nema neke poente ovaj moj post, osim možda da su roditelji takvi kakvi jesu, ali onda je na nama deci da razvijemo neke mehanizme odbrane ili prihvatanja, svejedno.
 Ja sam, recimo, od svojih roditelja prvi put nedavno, nakon dvoje dece i 7 godina roditeljstva, čula da su "nam deca divna, da smo mi požrtvovani roditelji i da se vidi koliko smo u našu decu uložili truda i vremena." 
Morala  sam da ih pitam jel se osećaju zdravo i dobro kad nas ekšli hvale  :Smile: ....

----------


## laumi

> Ne znam cvijeta, voljela bih da je kako ti kažeš..ne znam jesi li se susrela u životu s ljudima koji bi ti, kako se veli, bubreg dali, ali ništa što napraviš, a nije po njihovom, ne valja?
> Ne moraju to čak niti verbalno izraziti, kad neodobravanje i kritičnost jednostavno isijavaju..vjeruj mi da je jaaako štetno za psihičko zdravlje.
> 
> A s druge strane, velim, bubreg bi ti dali..


S ovakvim ljudima/odnosima imam iskustva i u svojoj i u muzevoj najblizoj obitelji.
Imam i iskustva s klinickom depresijom u najblizoj obitelji i psihijatrica nam je objasnila da dio uzroka lezi u promijenjenoj biokemiji mozga, a dio (u nasem slucaju veci dio) u okolini i u nacinu na koji je oboljela osoba odgajana, tj. u nacinu na koji se jedan od roditelja odnosio prema njemu. Terapija se sastojala od najmanje doze jednog antidepresiva tijekom 6 mjeseci i puno, puno psihoterapije (tijekom vise godina). Dakle, naglasak je stavljen vise na psihoterapiju nego na farmakoterapiju.

Tako da meni itekako ima smisla ovo sto govore Dijana i zutaminuta. Vidim iz iskustva.

----------


## zutaminuta

Peterlin, mislim da si me negdje izgubila u prijevodu. Ne mislim da je Pulinka igdje pogriješila. Dapače, napravila je sve što bi prava sestra napravila. Slušala i podržavala i na koncu predložila konkretnu, stručnu pomoć. Ja ovdje dajem svoje razmišljanje, istinabog, na ono što nije fokus priče, već na dio koji mi je jako upao u oko jer se u ovim trenucima mogu jako dobro zamisliti kako bi mi bilo da netko ne odobrava apsolutno ništa od onog što radim za dijete. Ili bih se do krvi posvađala da obranim svoje ili bih se predala i složila da nisam za ništa.

----------


## laumi

Pulinka, nadam se da se kod tvoje sestre radi o PPD-u, a ne o klinickoj depresiji i da ce brzo doci do poboljsanja. Iako ni klinicka depresija - uz adekvatnu terapiju (pri tome ne mislim iskljucivo na lijekove, nego i na dobrog terapeuta) - ne mora biti ni strasna ni tesko izljeciva.

----------


## cvijeta73

> Međutim, sigurna sam da isti proces prolaze i naši roditelji . i oni moraju da još jednom preispitaju sebe, svoje roditeljske postupke i odluke u momentu kada njihova deca postanu roditelji, a posebno ako njihova deca žele da podižu svoju decu na drastično drugačiji način nego što su sami odrasli. Verujem da se i naši roditelji osećaju povređeno u stilu "a šta je nama falilo kada naša deca hoće potpuno drugačije?"
> .


lijepo si to napisala. 
iskreno, ja ne znam kako ću ja preživjeti ako bude ovo:



> posebno ako njihova deca žele da podižu svoju decu na drastično drugačiji način nego što su sami odrasli


već se vidim kako kvocam  :Rolling Eyes: 

a kao i kod tebe, gladna ti je beba sam slušala do dohrane. ma i kasnije, zašto joj ne dajem gulaš i njoke. i isto je škrta na hvaljenju, a laka na kritici. oduvijek je tako bilo. i onda sama sebe uhvatim da ponavljam obrasce. j dođe doma i kaže dobio sam 3 i 5. a ja odmah - zašto 3. a on meni - a šta ne pitaš zašto 5, npr. 

plus, slažem se s dijanom, ovo je forum i sve je manje više osobno, a uvijek ti cca pola postova paše, a druga polovica te živcira. :D

----------


## pulinka

Hvala, laumi  :Smile: , i ja mislim da je dobar terapeut jako važan i da je važno dobiti i drugi vid stručne podrške osim lekova.

----------


## casa

Zuta,  a sto sad kaf znamo da je pulinkina mama eviluirala te prihvatila dojenje i te nove struje odgoja bat djelomicno? Mora da je do muža... 
Inace,  apsolutno sam uvjerena da kad ovo procita pulinkina sestra ili bilokoja druga osoba koja uzima terapiju da se kljuka šarenim bombonima,  odmah ce joj biti lakše.. 
I da osjetljiva sam na ovo jako,  jer me osobno boli.  Jer odgovornost okoline za psihicko zdravlje pojedinca jest stvarna ali u okolinu ulazi kolicina sna,  prehrana,  izlozenost suncu,  a ne samo odnosi s drugima.  Na forumu ovako lakonski pronalaziti uzroke,  dijagnoze,  preporuke,  je neodgovorno i omalovazavajuce prema pacijentima,  terapeutima i obiteljima.

----------


## casa

Pulinka,  želim ti od srca da se sestra sto prije oporavi a da vi pronađete način kako do tada funkcionirati.

----------


## laumi

Moram stati u obranu zute, u njenim postovima na ovoj temi stvarno ne iscitavam ni provociranje ni neozbiljno shvacanje problema. Ok, nije trebala spomenuti "sarene pilule", to mi je jedino neprikladno sto je napisala.
A isto sam osjetljiva na ovu temu, zbog spomenutog iskustva.

----------


## zutaminuta

Casa, nemaš razloga moj izraz shvaćati osobno ili kao uvredu. Upotrijebila sam ga jer se tako kaže u žargonu.

----------


## pulinka

Hvala, casa, uspećemo, valjda...
Dobro, ako nekome tema pomogne u budućnosti ne smeta mi što se piše na ličnom nivou.
Uostalom, da sam od početka više znala o depresiji, reagovala bih možda brže i agresivnije, na neki drugi način. A i to što sam znake uopšte prepoznala mahom dugujem tuđim iskustvima sa ovog foruma, tako da...
Casa, ja sam se, kad sam se doselila u ovo svoje selo, godinama na ulici družila sa najljubaznijom bakom iz komšiluka ne poznajući je prethodno, dok me neki "dobronamerni" poznanik nije uspaničeno izgrdio da "zašto ja puštam da mi ona dira decu, pa ona je godinama teški psihički bolesnik, kako se ne bojim!" 
Istina je da ja nisam znala da je ta baka uredno pila svoju terapiju i bilo joj je dugo sasvim dobro, ja nikad nisam prekinula druženje sa njom ali nakon toga jesam postala svesna koliko nju drugi ljudi izoluju od sebe bez pravog razloga, jer za 10 godina nikad nije bila fizički agresivna, čak ni u mesecima jakog pogoršanja. Tako da razumem zašto te tema dira.





> j dođe doma i kaže dobio sam 3 i 5. a ja odmah - zašto 3. a on meni - a šta ne pitaš zašto 5, npr.


A ovo moram sad sebi negde uramiti i okačiti, najbolje pred ekran koliko vremena tu provodim :/!

----------


## AdioMare

> Peterlin, mislim da si me negdje izgubila u prijevodu. Ne mislim da je Pulinka igdje pogriješila. Dapače, napravila je sve što bi prava sestra napravila. Slušala i podržavala i na koncu predložila konkretnu, stručnu pomoć. Ja ovdje dajem svoje razmišljanje, istinabog, na ono što nije fokus priče, već na dio koji mi je jako upao u oko jer se u ovim trenucima mogu jako dobro zamisliti kako bi mi bilo da netko ne odobrava apsolutno ništa od onog što radim za dijete. Ili bih se do krvi posvađala da obranim svoje ili bih se predala i složila da nisam za ništa.


oprosti što se stalno na tebe kačim, znaš mene, uber korektnu  :lool:  - šalim se.
 ali još ovo pa neću više. 
znam da si nedavno rodila i da se lako možeš poistovjetiti, ali isto tako se mogu sjetiti sebe kada sam prije 13 godina rodila i sjećam se kako sam bila samouvjerena i kako mi "dobru i kvalitetnu" brigu oko bebe ništa nije moglo osujetiti. 
da mi je netko rekao da to nije dobro tako niti bih se svađala, a još manje složila da nisam nizašta. ako sam naumila kako već jesam ne bih se uopće puno obazirala. i tako sam smatrala da sam dobro informirana i znala sam što i kako želim i što ne želim. evo ti već razlike između tvoje i moje reakcije na tuđe kljucanje.
uglavnom, sve je u redu prošlo pa si ja sad mogu misliti kako je to zato jer sam ja super, haha, ali neću jer znam da je puno drugih stvari pogodovalo tome, a neke od njih su da sam bila potpuno spremna za dijete, imala svu logistiku koju sam trebala, a ništa nisam trebala, sve sam mogla sama i nitko mi se živ nije pleo i svi sretni i zadovoljni. recimo, nakon što sam rodila prvo bilo je svakako, ni malo nalik ovome što opisujem.

ono što hoću reći je da nije baš tako lako čovjeka izbaciti iz tračnica na takav način, čisto zato što je netko došao prigovarati. ima tu nešto "otprije", a ima nešto i u možebitnoj PPD.
i ne mogu dovoljno naglasiti da je bolje puhati na hladno nego da se ne vidi problem koji se lako može riješiti.
ono što si izboldala, a pulinka napisala o njezi sestrine bebe nikako nije dobro, naravno, ali što? 
moj bi savjet bio da onaj tko prepoznaje propust u ophođenju ili pouzdano zna da je ophođenje krivo, ali isto tako zna kako treba, a da ne povrijedi osjetljivu psihu ili labilne emocije mlade majke bi se svakako trebao uključiti u situaciju, ali kome prišiti tu obavezu i s kojim mu pravom mu nabiti možebitnu grižnju savjesti ako to nije u mogućnosti iz bilo kojeg razloga? 
jedino što znam je da ne znam ni što bih ja napravila u njenoj situaciji, a gdje šta treba ona ili njena obitelj. ali da, uvijek možemo temu i njene aktere razvlačiti u beskraj, to se slažem.

----------


## nanimira

Dajte mi šarene pilule za lilule  :Smile: 
Okolina može itekako utjecati na nečije psihičko stanje,pa makar ta osoba radila na sebi ne znam koliko dugo - govorim iz iskustva i s far. I psihoterapijom. Ako se ne makne, može biti da neće biti pomaka,ili još teže ako ta osoba ne makne okolinu ' iz sebe' u smislu da ju ne diraju neke stvari,komentari itd.

No,to je toliko individualno,,, i uzroka može bit više.

----------


## casa

Sad vas ozbiljno pitam,  tako se kaže u žargonu? 
Bože ako da,  onda ostarih..

----------


## pulinka

> Sad vas ozbiljno pitam,  tako se kaže u žargonu? 
> Bože ako da,  onda ostarih..


Ili si premlada  :Razz: .
Eto, nanimira se seća Bajage i "Pilule za lilule"  :Smile: . 
Šalim se, mislim da smo sve tri tu negde generacija '78/79 ili '80. (ako sam dodala kome koju godinu neka se ne ljuti puno  :Grin: ). Samo nije se Bajaga odavno slušao kod vas, (što i nije neka posebna šteta ako se ja pitam...)

Razgovarala sam sa sestrom, zvuči bolje, i psih. je zadovoljna razvojem situacije, radna dij. je ppd ali ne znam naziv leka, niko ne može da ga zapamti od njih troje koji su ga čuli  :Rolling Eyes: .

A samo čekam kada će seku put navesti na temu pa će me se javno odreći...ali sama sam si kriva. Ugl., meni je tema pomogla...

----------


## jelena.O

Pa ima kutiju doma, otvori orman i pogleda, čas posla

----------


## AdioMare

pa svejedno je kako se kaže u žargonu, poanta je u onome što se time htjelo reći: psihijatri ti prepišu tablete (pilule, bombončiće, i to šaku) i puste te da vegetiraš cuclajući ih jer psihijatri to tako rade - dok tvoj stvarni problem, a mi možemo skužiti koji je, i dalje stoji. mislim da se takvih kvalifikacija treba kloniti, najozbiljnije. 
dojila sam skoro 3 godine, ono, obično dojenje, pa opet izbjegavam ovdje savjetovati žene ispred rodinih savjetnica... a što se tiče tek psiholoških tegoba, mi vrlo često zaboravljamo da i za to postoji liječnik i zove se psihijatar. a postoji i psiholog. iako najčešće je, nije uvijek rješenje kava s frendicom pa će biti bolje kada se naspavaš i odmoriš.
osobno mi je ovo zasmetalo:



> On će otići psihijatru koji će mu dati šaku šarenih bombona za cuclanje, dok je agens traume i dalje prisutan?


 i na to sam reagirala.


 :Shock:  
stvarno svašta od tebe, jelena! taman posla da će otvarati orman da udovoljava nečijoj znatiželji.

----------


## tangerina

adiomare, ja nisam tako shvatila njen post
nego da ako je nečija depresija posljedica zlostavljanja, onda nema nikakvog smisla problem rješavati tako da žrtvi zlostavljanja daš antidepresive i ostaviš je u istoj okolini
s tim se slažem

ali naravno i s time da ne možemo mi na osnovu jedne rečenice na forumu zaključiti da je uzrok ženinih problema u ponašanju njenih roditelja

----------


## AdioMare

pa šta to nije samorazumljivo?
eno ti teme s mršavljenja, ne treba biti složeno kao psiha.
možeš napraviti 10 liposukcija i čega sve ne, ali dok ne prestaneš mlatiti po hamburgerima i gumenim bombonima...

----------


## Optimist

Ako je osoba u tezem psihickom stanju, mislim da se prvo mora stabilizirati psihofarmacima i tek onda krenuti na psihoterapiju. 
I za napomenuti je da antidepresivima (pretpostavljam da je njih dobila) treba u prosjeku 2 tjedna do mjesec dana da pocnu djelovati. I pitanje je hoce li propisani antidepresiv odgovarati, mozda ce se morati ordinirati i neki drugi antidepresiv, ako se prvi pokaze neucinkovit. 

Pulinka, nisam strucnjak pa ovo gore napisano uzmi s rezervom.
Smisao napisanog je da se ne prestrasis ako u kratkom roku ne vidis poboljsanje, potrebno je jos strpljenja  :Smile: 
Sretno!

----------


## pulinka

Hvala  :Smile: .
Koliko sam shvatila, jesu antidepresivi, (valjda?) kad joj za dijagnozu (valjda?) stoji PPD. A ne moram ja baš sve detalje ni znati, niti mi je to želja niti obaveza, srećom.
Ugl. moji su blago smušeni, uostalom nije to ni lako brinuti i o bebi i o mami, ali šta god da je dobila izgleda počinje da deluje -ili možda deluje upravo neograničen odmor i redovni obroci.
Kako god, sestra je značajno smirenija i sabranija.

----------


## Apsu

Antidepresivima treba dosta vremena da pocnu djelovat. Cak nikad nije dokazano da djeluju.
Mozda su joj dali antipsihotik.
A mozda je bilo dovoljno samo da osjeti da nije sama i da ima pomoc.
To govorim iz svog iskustva, mislim da bi pukla da nisam imala pomoc oko sebe, upala sam u gadnu depresiju.

----------


## pulinka

> Antidepresivima treba dosta vremena da pocnu djelovat. *Cak nikad nije dokazano da djeluju.*


? 
Kako to misliš?

----------


## Apsu

Isteko mi edit, a sad nemam vremena objasnjavat, nespretno sam napisala.
I djeluju i ne djeluju, zapravo.

https://www.scientificamerican.com/a...-or-dont-they/

https://www.psychologytoday.com/blog...ts-really-work

----------


## pulinka

Ojoj, hvala za linkove, ali ne mogu danas dalje, oči mi se sklapaju, sutra ću čitati  :Smile: ! Laku noć  :Smile: !

----------


## sasa

antidepresivi kao širok pojam koji uključuje mnoge razrede različitih lijekova su apsolutno korisni i efikasni- kada je to indicirano. pun mi je kufer postfaktične ere u kojoj živimo gdje se za svaku tvrdnju nadje kompatabilan  link. biokemija cnsa je ozbiljna stvar. kao i antidepresivi.

----------


## casa

Hvala,  sasa

----------


## nanimira

ne djeluje svaki AD na svaku osobu isto, zato je i potrebno ponekad mijenjati lijek i dozu, kao i za tlak/šećer/itd. Antidepresivima treba od 4-8 tjedana, u najboljem slučaju da počnu djelovati,iako se neke naznake poboljšanja kod pojedinaca mogu vidjeti i ranije, ali to nikako ne znači da je sad sve super -  ako se nakon nekog vremena tegobe počinju vraćati treba ponovno prilagoditi dozu lijeka ili promijeniti lijek dodati novi i sl.

I meni na živce idu "psihijatrija kao kvazi grana medicine" iako ne podržavam isključivo medikametozno liječenje. Treba radit na sebi do stabilizacije i bok. Težak posao, dabome. U 3 godine psihoterapije uspjela sam donekle osvjestit aktualne tegobe + riješit oca. Ostade mi majka, sestra, nove tegobe itd. :D 

Jednom su pitali jednog psihologa, obzirom da ima 2-3 djece ( ne sjećam se) da njegova djeca sigurno neće trebat psihološku pomoć s obzirom da je on psihoterapeut na što im je on odgovorio da on već odavno štedi za njihovu psihoterapiju. 

Pulinka, neće te se sestra odreći, budi bez brige. Možda će trebati neko vrijeme da prihvati situaciju i uloge svih vas u datim trenutcima kaosa, ali shvatiti će da si joj pomogla.

----------


## pulinka

Pročitala sam linkove  :Smile: .
S obzirom da sam i sama jedno vreme bila deo naučnoistraživačkog rada, (sa relativno beznačajnim doprinosom, doduše), znam, sa jedne strane, koliko je to težak posao i koliko je velika razlika između kvalitetnog i nekvalitetnog naučnog rada, pa makar on bio objavljen i u najprestižnijem naučnom časopisu. I znam ponešto o složenosti biohemije cns-a, dovoljno da itekako uvažavam ljude kojima je to područje rada.

Sa druge strane, znam koliko meni idu na živce ljudi koji nemaju veze sa mojom strukom ali se osete kompetentni da sa mnom o pojmovima iz struke raspravljaju, i nemam nameru da sada ja napravim takvu grešku.

O psihologiji i psihijatriji znam maltene ništa, i ako mi stručno lice kaže da su lekovi potrebni i delotvorni, nemam nameru da dalje sumnjam u njegove reči. Drugo mišljenje u datim okolnostima i u potrebnom trenutku svakako nije bilo dostupno. A sestra je bila okružena pažnjom i negom bar 10 dana pre toga, pa opet nije bilo nikakvog pomaka nabolje bez lekova.
Sestri je sada bolje, ne i dobro, daleko je od dobrog. Psihijatar na kontroli je zadovoljna stanjem. Amin.
Nisam ni dovoljno drska ni dovoljno paranoična da dalje preispitujem šta, kako i zašto. 

Na temu nemam ništa novo da dodam, i mislim da će tako i ostati u narednim danima/nedeljama. Ev. mogu raspravljati na nekom opštem nivou.
Svima hvala za podršku i savete  :Heart: .

----------


## lavko

> OK, podižem, prva tema na koju sam naletela, ne, ne radi se o meni, daleko bilo .
> Dakle, odradila sam odavno svoje PPD i iskreno, uopšte nisam očekivala situaciju u kojoj sam.
> Moja seka je postala mama negde slično kao i bmaric, možda koju nedelju ranije .
> Porođaj je bio hitni carski, ostali u bolnici 7 dana zbog sumnje na aspiraciju mekonijuma, beba je bila na antibioticima. 
> Od tada beba super napreduje u težini, čak natprosečno, seka je prevazišla sve početne probleme i uspešno doji, sada već puna 3 meseca. 
> 
> Naizgled, sve je u redu - ali, ali, ali: mene sestra zove svaki dan, više puta, razgovaram sa njom i po sat, dva svakodnevno kad saberem, skoro svaki put plače, obično nije stigla da jede, spava, istušira se, nema pojma šta bi kuvala, ništa joj se ne radi, sve zaboravlja, misli su joj haotične, logika i zdrav  razum - nepostojeći. Beba ima neke sitne zdravstvene probleme tipa ojeda, bljuckanja, izvijanja itd, itd., koje nju bacaju u histeriju. (pedijatarka joj je neka čudna, stvarno, ne čudi me što se sestra oseća zbunjeno i nesigurno).
> Ja sam joj već više puta otvoreno rekla da razmišlja iracionalno, da treba da potraži pomoć psihologa, isto sam rekla i našim roditeljima i njenom mužu. Reakcija-kao zidovima da sam rekla.
> Enivej, meni je odavno dosta. Imam svoju porodicu, svoju decu, svoje zdravlje. Ruka i uvo mi se koče od višesatnog telefoniranja u bilo koje doba dana, ne stižem svoje obaveze po kući, psihički se osećam užasno (MM kaže isto za sebe). Ni ja ni on nismo kvalifikovani da joj pomognemo. Ja nisam ni psiholog ni psihijatar i iskreno, umorna sam od vaganja reči i promišljanja da li će neka moja nepromišljena reč da gurne nju i bebu sa ivice- prozora ili terase .
> ...


Pulinka, sada tek čitam..ovo što opisuješ - ovo sam bila ja prvih 6 mjeseci nakon poroda. Meni je sve bilo problem, a ostat sama s bebom horor, uvijek je netko bio sa mnom jer ja nisam znala što i kako da radim s bebom. Kad je imala grčeve, bila sam dva puta na hitnoj. Nisam guglala ali me izluđivao svaki simptom a nijedan mi naravno nije bio poznat jer nisam znala ništa o djeci. To stanje da sam odgovorna za još jedan život a da pritom sama nisam kompletna i stabilna me bacalo u očaj i tražila sam slamku spasa - meni su to bili liječnici, tvojoj sestri ti. Ima preveliku odgovornost za njen kapacitet trenutno. Lijekovi su meni pomogli onako..da mogu izaći kupiti kruh. Psihoterapja neizmjerno. Javi mi se ako te zanima više.
Meni

----------


## pulinka

Hvala, lavko  :Smile: .
Sestri je bolje uz terapiju kombinacijom lekova. I pomalo sređujemo svoje odnose ona, ja i naši roditelji zajedno. 
Pitaću te možda još ponešto na pp  :Smile: , jer smo tek u fazi pregovaranja oko psihoterapije. 
Ovih dana će se javiti na kontrolu svojoj dr., pa ćemo videti kakve će savete dalje dobiti oko toga. 
Iako, njena dr. je već nagovestila da sestrine oscilacije u raspoloženju, stavovima i ponašanju, način na koji je reagovala na antidepresive, i način na koji joj pomažu tzv "stabilizatori raspoloženja", (kako su nama opisani) upućuju na malo drugačiju i složeniju dijagnozu od obične postporođajne depresije. (pretpostavljam i koju, ali dokle god ja samo pretpostavljam, radije bih zadržala svoja nagađanja za sebe i zamolila i druge za isto). 
Ugl. ne znam da li bi i u njenom slučaju psihoterapija imala dobar efekat, jer kod nje nije u igri samo anksioznost.

----------


## temica

Dobar dan, rodila sam drugu bebu i opet sam preemotivna stalno mi se place. Osjecam preveliku ljubav prema dijeci razlika je 3 god. Dobri su i ne bojim se da necu uspjeti u odgoju, ili bilo cemu drugom. Bas to me plasi jer sve depresije i baby blues govore o nekim strahovima majke. Ili bebe puno placu, iscrpljenosti… kod mene je sve ok i jako ih volim. Placem zbog nostalgije. Zbog toga jer moje vece dijete nije vise malo, zbog prolaznosti vremena, zbog toga sto su moja dva andela tako dobri. Neznam sta mi je, nemogu si pomoc i to me plasi. Ne zelim da me takvu gledaju. Zelim samo da prode ta glupa preosjetljivost. Pomozite

----------


## lavko

Proći će, hormoni te još šoraju, vjerujem da će se posložiti nakon nekog vremena. Ako osjetiš da su ti djeca teret, da ne možeš hendlati, da imaš čudne misli, da se bojiš uobičajenih obaveza i pojava..onda se zapitaj malo više.

----------


## Kitap

Ja se iz tog razloga jako bojim druge trudnoće... trebalo mi je 15 mjeseci da počnem istinski uživati u majčinstvu, a do tad sam bila sva izgubljena. Prošla kroz tešku postporođajnu depresiju  :Sad:  
Što da kažem, osim da s vremenom sve prođe i čovjek se na sve navikne  :Smile:

----------

